# Sticky  Scammers and classifieds



## IGluIt4U

We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.

Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap. 

Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


----------



## Commfishmtk

jamesmarcush3 Is a scammer I posted an add looking for some sticks and he sent a pm with cell number I texted him and he sent me a picture of exactly what I was looking for. A quick google search and voila the second picture to pop up was pictures of hawk helium sticks from a DIY post on saddlehunter.com. I pmed Lou but wanted to put it here as well


----------



## cs1983

A quick way to circumvent folks not having an item they are posting for "sale" would be to either require, or otherwise as a grass roots thing, have folks post pictures of said item with their username simply written on a piece of paper in the picture with the items. Prevents re-use of photos since it ties that picture to a user.


----------



## Commfishmtk

cs1983 said:


> A quick way to circumvent folks not having an item they are posting for "sale" would be to either require, or otherwise as a grass roots thing, have folks post pictures of said item with their username simply written on a piece of paper in the picture with the items. Prevents re-use of photos since it ties that picture to a user.


 Most of the guys in the first lite group in Facebook do this name and date on a piece of paper on the item. Problem was the pictures he sent me were from a post where a guy showed how he modded his stick and was showing what he did.


----------



## IGluIt4U

You may also find the photos they are using by doing a quick google image search. Most are just copy/pasting public images. Get their phone number and call and speak with them. Get their home address. This is all spelled out here in the rules posted in the classifieds. It's mostly just basic common sense and a little effort to spare being hijacked by an unscrupulous party.

Copy and pasted from the classifieds rules - 

23. Pay Pal gift or Pay Pal Friends and Family payment options are not allowed. Requesting such payment will result in your thread being deleted, multiple offenders will receive an infraction and could have their classified permissions removed.

Buyers:

24. Before you say you will purchase an item, check and read the feedback of the seller. You may wish to avoid this member if there are any questionable deals, excessive shipping delays or misrepresented products that have not been explained. Check the Traders Black List.

25. Ask for pictures, condition or defects before committing to the purchase.

26. Get a phone number and actually speak with the seller.

Tips to avoid Rip Offs and what to do first if you think it has happened to you:

1) Always ship with insurance and tracking #'s. If shipping expensive items, ship with delivery confirmation, at a minimum.
2) Know your shipper's terms of service. For example, FedEx Ground states under Liabilities Not Assumed what they will not be held liable for.
3) Always ask for a real name and home address and phone number, especially when trading with somebody who is unknown or has bad feedback.
4) Always do a search on a trader if you are unsure of their credibility.
5) If you do not receive the goods/money right away, email the other trader, and request action. If paid by check, wait until money clears before shipment and make copy of check.
6) If said trader does not respond in two working days, email again. Be patient.
7) If said trader does not respond within one week, contact a classifieds moderator. They are established traders with a lot of experience who work across several forums chasing thieves and other bad traders and helping to resolve trading disputes. They run the AT Classifieds.
8) Please do not jump to conclusions until a reasonable amount of time has passed. Two weeks with no response is a sure bet that something is wrong.
9) Do not make decisions while you are upset. Only post or email us after you have calmed down. This is most important. Making decisions while enraged will not help your cause; it can only hurt it.
10) Do not post derogatory remarks about said trader. Instead, post your situation in a calm and friendly manner. Flaming will only raise tempers, hurting your chance of getting your goods or money back.
11) Ask if anyone else has had trouble with said trader. It is always good to know as much as possible when trading with someone, especially if you think you got ripped by that person.
12) If said trader does not rectify situation and action is required, post a negative i-Trader Feedback for said trader.
13) If said trader does not rectify situation and action is required, we will post a thread in ?Traders Blacklist?. If said trader straightens out the mess he/she has created and everyone who is involved is satisfied, we will delete and/or retract the statement.
14) Please use common sense when trading.
15) You can file complaints about Internet fraud directly with the FBI at their Internet Fraud Complaint Center (IFCC).
16) Post i-Trader Feedback for your deals, especially if requested to do so by the other trader. If you were treated well, a good feedback is part of the deal, and the trader has earned it. If you were not treated well, other traders need to know what went wrong.
17) Utilize Google to search the member?s name, user name, email address and phone number. You could easily find out whether they are scamming or not. There are other investigative tools online you could use also.

Last but not least............
18) Be nice and courteous, nobody likes to be spoken to in a RUDE manner.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

As it seems many/most of these scammers identified don't meet the minimum requirements for dealing in the classifieds anyway, perhaps a concerted effort/drive to simply inform these members you won't deal with someone who has worked around the intent of the rules we could police these actions. Just an extra precaution I personally try to follow anyway...


----------



## Rangerrich

Thanks


----------



## Rangerrich

I personally am not a scammer. I would like to look at the classifieds and I'm unable to view them until I post 20 times this is not an unattainable goal I just prefer to read the posts and see what people are talking about in the archery world.
Sometimes I find opinions weather my own or somebody else's to be just that an opinion and unfortunately most post I read have a lot of opinion and a small percentage of fact. Well personal experience speaks for a lot when replying to a post I commend everyone in this form for trying to keep it very professional and trying to keep the forum free of scammers.


----------



## IGluIt4U

This is true of many of our members. They would not post if it weren't a requirement to participate in the classifieds. We understand that and respect that, many are here just to lurk and do some buying/selling in the classifieds. Those who take the time to get their 20 posts or so in will probably be received much better than those who have no posts when it comes to dealing with others in the classifieds. That history that members can use to get a feel for who they are dealing with is really helpful. One can learn much by just reading other's posts. 

We also highly recommend a phone conversation with the other party. I can paint all the pictures I want, but when it gets right down to it, speaking with someone in person is hard to beat, even if it's just over the phone. Do your research so in the event that you might have issues with a deal, you have information to help that cause.


----------



## HighBridge2020

Thanks.


----------



## johntoh22

Commfishmtk said:


> jamesmarcush3 Is a scammer I posted an add looking for some sticks and he sent a pm with cell number I texted him and he sent me a picture of exactly what I was looking for. A quick google search and voila the second picture to pop up was pictures of hawk helium sticks from a DIY post on saddlehunter.com. I pmed Lou but wanted to put it here as well


I agree Jamesmarcush3 cannot be trusted. I was looking for PSE ME cams and he quoted me US150. We managed to agree on US125 finally and he asked me to send him money immediately. I requested for Paypal payment but he claimed he couldn't as he can only accept Zelle, Venmo or Cashapp which I have no protection over.
Finally I requested for pics of the ME cams and he sent me something totally different.
Deal was called off immediately


----------



## Robspartacus

Got a guy trying to buy my Prevail. He's had 3 post all together and all in the classifieds. Pathfinder888 is his handle. Could be a glitch in the system not showing but 3 post (which I looked up individually). Sent the information to the mods. Hopefully they figure this out. If he's legit please delete this post. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewboy

I just received the second PM from a Scammer this week, doing the exact same thing as the one a few days ago. Almost word for word as the last time, says his friend has a set of limbs like I posted in my WTB ad and gives me an email to contact "his friend". Like the last scammer I reported, this guy joined TODAY. Here is the PM they sent me:

Today, 03:17 PMmixstadanisce 
mixstadanisce is offline
Registered User
Join Date: May 2020
Location: US
Posts: 0

PSE 981 #20 deflection limbs
I have a friend that have PSE 981 #20 deflection limbs you can contact him if you're still interested [email protected]

Thanks
Sent from my Infinix X653 using Tapatalk

I wanted to make sure I got this out before he scammed someone.

*DO NOT DO ANY BUSINESS WITH PEOPLE THAT HAVE JUST JOINED AT! 

Report these low lifes to a moderator immediately. *

*I can't imagine anyone being dumb enough to fall for this, but I'm sure some folks do.*


----------



## Hogansemperfi

Good to know thank you


----------



## HbDane

bill1617 potential scammer. 0 post but pm'd ne "His friend has a sight housing I'm looking for, heres his gmail"..... fits the above descriptions of scammers


----------



## hitman846

HbDane said:


> bill1617 potential scammer. 0 post but pm'd ne "His friend has a sight housing I'm looking for, heres his gmail"..... fits the above descriptions of scammers


I got that guy today :uzi: :faint:


----------



## Sean98

Sad it's come to this, but it's a buyer beware world these days.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

Mods, first thank you for keeping on top of this new trend... 

Question- Would it be possible to put a "description," sort of like the 

"This is the main meeting place for archers around the world..." message in the General forum, warning against dealing with someone who doesn't meet classifieds requirements? I know it's a sticky at least here, but more people may be warned if they don't have to click on a thread... 

Thanks again for your work on this.


----------



## HbDane

hitman846 said:


> I got that guy today :uzi: :faint:


Hell yeah!!! Thank you


----------



## WALKER7036

Thanks Mods for keeping up with this.


----------



## Sobrbiker

We’ll see about bill1617 and his “friend”.
I got PM today that his friend had some mods I’m looking for.
I contacted friend via email (I was working and didn’t have time to look at PM) and he sounded like he knew item. When I sent PayPal it converted to Euros.
Got home and checked PM’s, no PM in inbox, link from email PM notification goes to inbox.

Just asked dude for picture of item...I’ll update if it’s legit or not


----------



## Kenny Goodman

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Hi! So, are you suggestion that we not post things for friends who do not have an AT account or what do you suggest? For items I have helped a friends sell, I try to always provided the owners contact info to the potential buyer, before any final agreement is made.


----------



## North Park

Kenny Goodman said:


> Hi! So, are you suggestion that we not post things for friends who do not have an AT account or what do you suggest? For items I have helped a friends sell, I try to always provided the owners contact info to the potential buyer, before any final agreement is made.


That has actually been against AT classifieds rules for some time. 


19. You MUST be the owner of the item you are selling. You CAN NOT sell anything for another person. You MAY sell for a spouse or a minor child who lives at home however. This means you can not sell for your father, brother, best friend, cousin, etc. Your threads will be removed. If you are warned or infracted, it is NOT acceptable to say that you have now purchased that item from them and it is now yours.


----------



## Kenny Goodman

North Park said:


> That has actually been against AT classifieds rules for some time.
> 
> 
> 19. You MUST be the owner of the item you are selling. You CAN NOT sell anything for another person. You MAY sell for a spouse or a minor child who lives at home however. This means you can not sell for your father, brother, best friend, cousin, etc. Your threads will be removed. If you are warned or infracted, it is NOT acceptable to say that you have now purchased that item from them and it is now yours.


Ahh! Thank you! I havent looked at the rules in a while and forgot about that. I will need to have a talk with my friend and have him make an account. Thanks


----------



## Sobrbiker

So Cana moderator explain to me how this is coming via AT.com if the person isn’t a member, and there’s no actual PM in the system?


----------



## IGluIt4U

He was cleaned out some time ago... you are just a little late to the party we threw for his removal. It was explained earlier in the thread that we totally remove all traces of these scammers. This includes pm's, as they send out dozens of them and we are trying to get as many as possible removed before more members fall prey to the scam by not doing their proper homework first. :wink:


----------



## Sobrbiker

Cool, must not have too much of “some time ago” as that was about 74hrs ago.

I’m not griping about AT, I know the world is “buyer beware” and have been pretty fortunate over the past 20+ yrs on forums, as this is the first time I’ve been burned. I have horsetraded many thousands of dollars worth of gear on various forums (especially when I was heavy in silhouette and precision Rifle competition), and have already had a bunch of good experiences in the relatively short time I’ve been launching sticks.
Thanks for your answer, I was genuinely curious about the origin of the PM.
Karma will take care of offenders, I just worry about my side of the street.


----------



## marcwyt207

Commfishmtk said:


> jamesmarcush3 Is a scammer I posted an add looking for some sticks and he sent a pm with cell number I texted him and he sent me a picture of exactly what I was looking for. A quick google search and voila the second picture to pop up was pictures of hawk helium sticks from a DIY post on saddlehunter.com. I pmed Lou but wanted to put it here as well


I had the same guy sending me a PM asking if i would love to buy gears at a very cheap rate.


----------



## zitr

trying to get to 20


----------



## leoncrandall74

zitr said:


> trying to get to 20


Not the way...

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

Please remain vigilant, especially of new members with no history that pm you to buy or sell or refer you to a friend that has..... They are picked off almost daily, many the same day they register, but they have already shot out several pm's to others. We remove those pm's in the hope that many will not have yet read them (though most get an email notification with the details anyway) and it may save you the aggravation of qualifying them. DO NOT USE any type of Friends and Family payments or you risk simply giving away your hard earned money or goods.


----------



## smcjunkin

Same boat. but as all forums go, there will always be someone that will try to pose to take advantage. Its good that they are identified when found to help others. I'm working on the 20 posts I need parts.


----------



## ShootingBadger

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## leoncrandall74

crashl445 said:


> ttt


You still have to wait two weeks... 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

crashl445 said:


> ttt


Is it that hard to come up with 20 substantive posts without these BS spam postings? You have 2 weeks to do it.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

North Park said:


> Is it that hard to come up with 20 substantive posts without these BS spam postings? You have 2 weeks to do it.




From spammers profile, looks like he/she has already had about half a dozen posts deleted... Likely there will be a few more.


----------



## leoncrandall74

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> From spammers profile, looks like he/she has already had about half a dozen posts deleted... Likely there will be a few more.


I see it as kinda a game... newbie post Jenga... how high can they get before it all crashing down. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Pyme

crashl445 said:


> xxx





crashl445 said:


> xxxx





crashl445 said:


> ttt





crashl445 said:


> xxxx





crashl445 said:


> ttt


Ironic, that somebody is spamming their way to the classifieds, in a thread about scams in the classifieds! :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Pyme

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> From spammers profile, looks like he/she has already had about half a dozen posts deleted... Likely there will be a few more.


And from looking at the posts he made last night, I imagine he'll wake up to another count reset. :shade:


----------



## leoncrandall74

Pyme said:


> And from looking at the posts he made last night, I imagine he'll wake up to another count reset. :shade:


Well...dang... at that rate it might take him the 2 weeks wait time to get there[emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

North Park said:


> Is it that hard to come up with 20 substantive posts without these BS spam postings? You have 2 weeks to do it.


We will keep trying to teach the youngster, but some are not so quick on the pickup.. :noidea: :wink: :smash:


----------



## Pyme

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> From spammers profile, looks like he/she has already had about half a dozen posts deleted... Likely there will be a few more.


I just looked, he got set back all the way to "3" this morning. :laugh:

Slow learner, maybe he'll catch on over the next week and a half. Or not. 

Regardless, if/when he does make it to 20, I'm fairly confident hell never be heard or seen from again, other than being a classified cowboy. 




leoncrandall74 said:


> I see it as kinda a game... newbie post Jenga... how high can they get before it all crashing down.


Tiiiimmmm-bbbeeerrrrrr!!! :boom:


----------



## Mike42

cs1983 said:


> A quick way to circumvent folks not having an item they are posting for "sale" would be to either require, or otherwise as a grass roots thing, have folks post pictures of said item with their username simply written on a piece of paper in the picture with the items. Prevents re-use of photos since it ties that picture to a user.


Thank you for this suggestion, that is a great idea. I’m a bit nervous about buying on a forum so anything like this helps.


----------



## leoncrandall74

Kenny Goodman said:


> Ahh! Thank you! I havent looked at the rules in a while and forgot about that. I will need to have a talk with my friend and have him make an account. Thanks


Another rule that I often see being broken, is item being listed on other sites like eBay while listed here.

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike42

IGluIt4U said:


> This is true of many of our members. They would not post if it weren't a requirement to participate in the classifieds. We understand that and respect that, many are here just to lurk and do some buying/selling in the classifieds. Those who take the time to get their 20 posts or so in will probably be received much better than those who have no posts when it comes to dealing with others in the classifieds. That history that members can use to get a feel for who they are dealing with is really helpful. One can learn much by just reading other's posts.
> 
> We also highly recommend a phone conversation with the other party. I can paint all the pictures I want, but when it gets right down to it, speaking with someone in person is hard to beat, even if it's just over the phone. Do your research so in the event that you might have issues with a deal, you have information to help that cause.


I think that I fall under this. It’s a pain to get 20 posts when you prefer to read the posts but I respect why you are doing this.


----------



## hunt123

cs1983 said:


> A quick way to circumvent folks not having an item they are posting for "sale" would be to either require, or otherwise as a grass roots thing, have folks post pictures of said item with their username simply written on a piece of paper in the picture with the items. Prevents re-use of photos since it ties that picture to a user.


I used to be really good with Photoshop and could very easily create that and you wouldn't be able to tell the difference from real. The scammer wouldn't have to be really good, it would just take a little bit of thought and effort. Unfortunately it's not a foolproof method. I doubt there is one other than doing as much due diligence as possible and never, ever use Friends and Family. 

Or send a money order for that matter. Who in their right mind would send a MO to a stranger with their promise that they'll send the item as soon as the receive the MO?? Although there are some on here that do that and haven't been bit....yet.


----------



## snowbomber

I understand the issues with more scamming going on. Which sucks!!!!
But where has classified section gone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzard317

I don’t know if it’s considered scamming per se (always wanted to use that in a sentence) but in the last week I’ve gotten 3 messages about items I’ve had for sale then for whatever reason have closed the thread. One had ~60 posts, another ~80 and one had ~1300. I suppose they all could have decided they didn’t end up wanting what they were asking about, but for them to go through the effort of contacting me about closed threads, you’d think, well I’d think, they’d either say thanks or that I was asking too much. I don’t know, maybe I’m just ranting but it gripes me.


----------



## H. R. Pearson

snowbomber said:


> I understand the issues with more scamming going on. Which sucks!!!!
> But where has classified section gone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a serious question? The classifieds have gone nowhere. Problem is on your end, probably with Tapatalk.


----------



## snowbomber

H. R. Pearson said:


> Is this a serious question? The classifieds have gone nowhere. Problem is on your end, probably with Tapatalk.


Yep was a serious question, ended up being Tapatalk. Sometimes it is a hateful app! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradgoecks

Not on here but I just had a scam encounter on Fa kept on wanting me to pay Vermont or f &f. I refused to pay that and he accepted to take g&s. As soon as I sent the payment he refunded it. But 2 days later the bow popped up for sale under a different guy and someone else got scammed


----------



## Tbays70

I figured this would happen a lot more that it does actually


----------



## DYB468

just trying to get into classifieds


----------



## Bigjimbo769

Looking at getting a bow and heard this was a great place for info and a possible bow. I am glad to see the precautions that this site and community takes to make sure that everyone gets their fair treatment.


----------



## 716 Archerj

Andrew.jack2233 is a scammer. He's preying on WTB threads and sending images taken off the internet when asked for pics. As soon as you ask for a phone number to talk directly, all communication stops.


----------



## Bigjimbo769

Thanks for the heads up, once I get to that point


----------



## solomtnhunter

Had a guy this weekend respond to my WTB Carter Chocolate Addiction "Green" ad. He responded saying he had one for sale, but used 5year old pics stolen from RokSlide. I called him out on being a Scammer and he never responded back. I deleted his info, but now realize i should have probably forwarded and notified ADMIN.


----------



## buckpro

I haven't been on in a while. But, 20 posts sound reasonable to me. I have recommended archery talk classifieds to many people, Especially newcomers to the sport. The ability to buy a full setup-rig is very inviting to new shooters. Maybe, the 20 post requirement will result in more education than they would have received without it.


----------



## hitman846

If you receive a suspicious PM from a member click on the little triangle at the bottom to report it, this is the best way for us to respond, thanks and be safe.


----------



## SSTL

Thanks for the useful tips everyone, sad the world is like this.


----------



## frog gigger

^^^I'd consider anyone that makes 20, ''ttt'' posts, a scammer.


----------



## Robspartacus

frog gigger said:


> ^^^I'd consider anyone that makes 20, ''ttt'' posts, a scammer.


Agreed

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttad89

Just joined AT. Thanks for the heads up on scammers.


----------



## jmoose77

*Be careful, I recevied this pm a couple of days ago. He had 0 post and now I see he is banned from AT.
*
Originally Posted by molerrandy2020
Hey if you are still interestedJojan straight clamp. I have who can help you out with that here is are gamil address
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## michaelt3719

same


----------



## Asinglearrow

looks like Micheal Collins is another one contacting members about wtb/wtt adds thru the pm system


----------



## IGluIt4U

Asinglearrow said:


> looks like Micheal Collins is another one contacting members about wtb/wtt adds thru the pm system


Yes, quite suspect.. I will address him/her/it..


----------



## fdselman

Scammers are slick. Craigslist is terrible


----------



## fdselman

Got a new Hoyt bow. Well new to me. How good is Hoyt??


----------



## fdselman

I got some field point and some Grim Reapers. Should I practice with the expandables?


----------



## Soldtoevil

Sad state I used to be on this regular selling and buying Bows it was always a place with honest buyers and sellers sad to hear that..


----------



## EverestWC

MODERATORS / MODS / EVERYONE ELSE

BEWARE!!!

I’ve put up a WTB ad and have gotten two PM’s from people that just joined and had not posted anything. 

Not sure how they’re able to see the ads without posting the 20 times.

I got scammed a few months back on a different site, so I’m super cautious now. I hate to see this happening on here, I’ve only ever had one bad transaction on AT.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

EverestWC said:


> MODERATORS / MODS / EVERYONE ELSE
> 
> BEWARE!!!
> 
> I’ve put up a WTB ad and have gotten two PM’s from people that just joined and had not posted anything.
> 
> Not sure how they’re able to see the ads without posting the 20 times.
> 
> I got scammed a few months back on a different site, so I’m super cautious now. I hate to see this happening on here, I’ve only ever had one bad transaction on AT.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please either post the user names here of any suspect scammers or feel free to shoot me a pm with that info and I will take care of he/she/it asap! :thumb:


----------



## nulldevice

Had the same happen to me today!

I posted a WTB yesterday and got a PM from a user that joined just this morning, with a post count of 0:




> Hi, I have some in stock but I don't know if you have got one yet .text me if you are still in need of it 2146995122 thanks


The guy then sent me pictures for stuff that is even partially unrelated to what I am looking for (wrong cams, wrong modules) and which I recognise the pictures as being from ebay.

I reported the PM already.


_EDIT:_ Just in case he already contacted someone else - the user name is gerrycan745


----------



## Asinglearrow

When you get a pm like is being described above please pm one of us a link to the senders profile that really helps us stop them. Sending us the gmail they give to there friend doesnt stop the member sending the pm's.
Thank you all!


----------



## Zeroofshaolin

I hate scammers.


----------



## Tjkbowhunter

This guy is going back on old posts and typing this 

.....
.....

Maybe we can get him removed or reset his post count as well









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alvaleon

hd 2 today wanting to send BW limbs for 160 incl shipping, using screenshot pics from random BW photos on the web-quite amateurs. Thank God! Both joined today.


----------



## hitman846

Remember to click on the triangle in a PM to report the message as a scammer, we will take it from there, thanks


----------



## Kolar

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Kolar

Be nice and courteous, nobody likes to be spoken to in a RUDE manner.
Best advice to fellow


----------



## Kolar

:thumbs_up


----------



## Kolar

Agree with the phone conversation! remember a typed message is very one-dimensional and you can tell a lot more speaking with the person


----------



## BigWillie729

It is good to know that the administrators of the site are being diligent with finding these scammers. I am new to the site and looking forward to seeing what people have to sell.


----------



## chad8

*Add one to the list*


----------



## IGluIt4U

Got him/her/it.. thank you! :tea:


----------



## treesdeerelk

Does anyone know if you get sammed, does paypale actually give you a refund? Anyone actually gone through that and got a refund?


----------



## treesdeerelk

Or know someone who has.


----------



## treesdeerelk

Can you use screen shots of the archery talk formun as proof you were setting up a sale?


----------



## Uglykidjoe

Screenshots won't hold water with Paypal,PayPal, it doesn't show the persons name.or address.
If you paid via goods and services on paypal,PayPal, can get your money back.
Otherwise file a charge back with your bank or card company.


----------



## SkullMan2820

Tip: Don't trust if they send you a google voice link


----------



## IGluIt4U

Don't trust them if they have no post history that you can review.


----------



## hitman846

hitman846 said:


> Remember to click on the triangle in a PM to report the message as a scammer, we will take it from there, thanks


keep this in mind to help us protect you, thank you


----------



## The Phantom

I'm working that now. Seller provided a tracking number so PP ruled in their favor. I contacted the CC company for a chargeback and PP reopened the case. CC company is doing all the work. Trying to decide how a 350# item was sent through USPS, and the tracking number was for a 1/2 pound item to a different address.




treesdeerelk said:


> Does anyone know if you get sammed, does paypale actually give you a refund? Anyone actually gone through that and got a refund?


----------



## leoncrandall74

I just received an odd message... however the message is gone now!? Someone should check out joy952868









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

leoncrandall74 said:


> I just received an odd message... however the message is gone now!? Someone should check out joy952868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Thanks, someone reported this earlier today and the member and his/her/it's pm's were removed.


----------



## leoncrandall74

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks, someone reported this earlier today and the member and his/her/it's pm's were removed.


AWESOME!! Thank you all for being on top of this🖒

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## HEATyouthshoot

If we are new to the website, but are looking to be a honest buyer, what would be the best way to ensure the deals go down? sounds like there are a lot of scammers and I do not want to be put into the mix.


----------



## North Park

HEATyouthshoot said:


> If we are new to the website, but are looking to be a honest buyer, what would be the best way to ensure the deals go down? sounds like there are a lot of scammers and I do not want to be put into the mix.


I wouldn’t say there are a lot of scammers, there are some. Most folks on this forum are good honest people. I’ve bought and sold quite a bit here over the years and never had a single issue. That said, make sure you use PayPal goods and services only. Then you have protection if a deal does go wrong.


----------



## IGluIt4U

HEATyouthshoot said:


> If we are new to the website, but are looking to be a honest buyer, what would be the best way to ensure the deals go down? sounds like there are a lot of scammers and I do not want to be put into the mix.


Having a post history that others can see is quite helpful. Most of the scammers have no post history at all and are new members because they are repeat offenders that we ban with regularity, but they keep on trying.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

HEATyouthshoot said:


> If we are new to the website, but are looking to be a honest buyer, what would be the best way to ensure the deals go down? sounds like there are a lot of scammers and I do not want to be put into the mix.




Everyone handles this differently- personally, while I do compete, this is largely a hobby for me, so it doesn't hurt my feelings in the slightest if a buy or sell transaction doesn't happen... 

So, I will usually look at post count and join date first. I have no problems dealing with a newer member with only twenty posts as we all started somewhere, but if the member posts "nice" "sweet" "cool" etc twenty-one times in an hour, I pass; just not a habit I want to support or a person [as nice and honest as they may be in real life] I want to deal with. I absolutely refuse to deal with, or acknowledge classified related messages, from anyone who has found a way around the classifieds restrictions and doesn't meet the twenty post/two week minimum; Mods probably get tired of hearing from me, but I will also report the behavior. 

Then I'll look at feedback- This isn't a great system, but I pay special attention to any negatives [sometimes you get a feel for when it's truly reflective of the member or vindictive of another member]. I've recently taken to also looking at whether the member fulfills their end of the feedback process, or if they've receved several but never return the gesture. Some people have a hard time fituring it out, and there are a number of resources on here to help; I have no time for those who just don't return the favor, and worse if they claim "simply can't figure it out" because they don't want to switch their smartphone from mobile to classic view to work through it. Then, I don't give anyone who sells and asks for the PP 3% [or more] fees. I will often times include it when I send PP funds; I know generally the hit used archery gear brings and it's a goodwill gesture, but asking for it is in direct violation of PP policies and I won't be a part of that. Same for "Friends&Family" requests, but those also violate AT rules so I'll report those. 

Finally, especially as a newer classifiedser, be willing to exchange numbers and texts/phone calls; in fact, be the first to suggest it. Shows you're willing to chat and, to me anyway, sort of shows you aren't trying to hide something... Not foolproff, but does at least put my mind at ease when the other party offers. 

Long winded, but again there isn't a transaction on here I absolutely need to complete; Sales are of things I no longer have use for and would like someone else to possibly get use out of it, knowing I'll probably take a loss. I don't purchase anything I haven't budgeted full retail/new price, but happy to help out someone who is trying to move an item I'm looking for and saving a few bucks in the process.


----------



## Uglykidjoe

I'm relatively new here,and sold 3 things.
I give em my phone number and basically treat them.as id.like to be treated.
As of yet,none have left feedback. I figure most people use the mobile enhanced version of the site,and it is a hassle to do on it.
So no biggie.
I did report a guy who broke the required rules,and thankfully I caught it after he paid.
Come to find out he was pulling paypal scams.
Just gotta be careful. I almost lost a 500 dollar bow.


----------



## BWBuck

Agreed


----------



## troyhays22

Its slightly ridicoulous you have to have 20 posts spread out over x number of threads, just to get to the classified sections. Like come on man, what a drag. I need a bow now and this is the only website to do so.


----------



## leoncrandall74

troyhays22 said:


> Its slightly ridicoulous you have to have 20 posts spread out over x number of threads, just to get to the classified sections. Like come on man, what a drag. I need a bow now and this is the only website to do so.


Is it really that big of a deal? Ya gotta wait 2 weeks anyway...just participate and suck it up. The classifieds are a perk for the members, NOT what Archerytalk is all about. If it's too big a deal to post without "nice" or "Just posting to see the classifieds " I can suggest eBay or Craigslist... don't think ya need 20 posts there

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

leoncrandall74 said:


> Is it really that big of a deal? Ya gotta wait 2 weeks anyway...just participate and suck it up. The classifieds are a perk for the members, NOT what Archerytalk is all about. If it's too big a deal to post without "nice" or "Just posting to see the classifieds " I can suggest eBay or Craigslist... don't think ya need 20 posts there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


He just had most of his posts deleted by admin, and he’s already back to the garbage posting. 4 posts to share a link


----------



## North Park

troyhays22 said:


> Its slightly ridicoulous you have to have 20 posts spread out over x number of threads, just to get to the classified sections. Like come on man, what a drag. I need a bow now and this is the only website to do so.


If you’re so into the sport of archery that you desperately want to be able to use the classifieds section of this forum, how is it possible that you are not able to come up with 20 substantive posts about archery in 2 weeks time? There are a wealth of topics discussed here, join the conversation. Nobody wants to see 20 spam posts because you are too lazy to contribute to the forum and just want to find deals.


----------



## Cderuiter

Its sad to thing individuals are so desperate that they will rip off a fellow outdoorsman. To me, an outdoorsman is someone with high ethics, strong values, and one that respects others. Its a sad world we are seeing today, and I pray that we can overcome and get back to what built the great country we live in. Good luck this year everyone, may your arrows fly true and straight.


----------



## KY KRAZEE

troyhays22 said:


> Its slightly ridicoulous you have to have 20 posts spread out over x number of threads, just to get to the classified sections. Like come on man, what a drag. I need a bow now and this is the only website to do so.


There's always FB archery groups.


----------



## 356Brutus

Cderuiter said:


> Its sad to thing individuals are so desperate that they will rip off a fellow outdoorsman. To me, an outdoorsman is someone with high ethics, strong values, and one that respects others. Its a sad world we are seeing today, and I pray that we can overcome and get back to what built the great country we live in. Good luck this year everyone, may your arrows fly true and straight.


I agree, its sad ANYONE would rip someone off.


----------



## Michael208

BrightRodger needs to be reported, guy got a pic of the stab from a rokslide seller and used it on me


----------



## Reindeer

Here's a new one for you - he has many positive posts - but avoid him like the plague - Craig Sorensen ( 11122368 )


----------



## solomtnhunter

Every time i post an AD i get scammers. Heck I just sent another one to Admin. Wish there was a better way to ban or filter them out.


----------



## BLPrarie

I just learned the hard way, posted for Maxxis 35 limbs and received 2 PM's. Both had a "Friend" selling them. The friend had a email that was off site and ended up losing $90. I should have known better. No more cash apps. PayPal goods and services.


----------



## Trappey

Cderuiter said:


> Its sad to thing individuals are so desperate that they will rip off a fellow outdoorsman. To me, an outdoorsman is someone with high ethics, strong values, and one that respects others. Its a sad world we are seeing today, and I pray that we can overcome and get back to what built the great country we live in. Good luck this year everyone, may your arrows fly true and straight.


I agree with this completely! I posted in the WTB section about a lone wolf climber and I got a pm to email “their friend” at blank so I did. Email conversation on their end was like trying to decipher a 5 year olds broken sentence and always ended with kindly please respond sir. Always said sir. I was simply asking during the conversation for a picture of the stand, first few pics where of the wrong stand and they said they had multiple stands they were selling and got mixed up. Never would send me a pic of the stand boxed up with my address and info on the label until I sent them the money. Anyway, never feltgood about the deal and called it off but scammer kept emailing every day asking to please let’s get this deal done. I don’t know where folks moral and ethical compass went to and the world would be a better place of people just tried to be good people and do right by others


----------



## leoncrandall74

If they won't communicate through pm's or texts do not respond!! I've had similar messages on my wtb threads

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberrob

I have a tendency to trust everyone so thanks for this post to help everyone be ware


----------



## MTGUNNER

IGluIt4U said:


> This is true of many of our members. They would not post if it weren't a requirement to participate in the classifieds. We understand that and respect that, many are here just to lurk and do some buying/selling in the classifieds. Those who take the time to get their 20 posts or so in will probably be received much better than those who have no posts when it comes to dealing with others in the classifieds. That history that members can use to get a feel for who they are dealing with is really helpful. One can learn much by just reading other's posts.
> 
> We also highly recommend a phone conversation with the other party. I can paint all the pictures I want, but when it gets right down to it, speaking with someone in person is hard to beat, even if it's just over the phone. Do your research so in the event that you might have issues with a deal, you have information to help that cause.


I'm kind of in the same boat. I was a member for many years under a different user name. Something happened and I couldn't log in. Couldn't get any help thru the site, so I started a new user name. It so happens that I fell out of a deer stand last October and landed on my back, on my backpack. It messed up my lower back muscles, but the worst of it was now my shoulders are a total mess as far as shooting goes. I came here as probably the best place to sell all my archery equipment, but there's that 20 post rule.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Greybeard2 said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat. I was a member for many years under a different user name. Something happened and I couldn't log in. Couldn't get any help thru the site, so I started a new user name. It so happens that I fell out of a deer stand last October and landed on my back, on my backpack. It messed up my lower back muscles, but the worst of it was now my shoulders are a total mess as far as shooting goes. I came here as probably the best place to sell all my archery equipment, but there's that 20 post rule.


What was your original user name? Let me do a little digging to see if I can help out.


----------



## solomtnhunter

I'm guessing some of these scammers are outdoorsmen too. Cause i've had 2 of them "talk the talk". Probably the same guys out there stealing peoples trail cams.


----------



## friedm1

ive had some pretty bad buying experiences from guys with 5,000 posts who talk the talk but try to make a living off of selling stuff on AT. Theres one guy who buys a specific brand of bow on here and immediately will re-list the bow for sale with a $200 markup but leave out key pieces of information from the original. I called him out once and he took the bait and lied. i guarantee he will read this post and know its about him.


----------



## 419hayden

Placed a WTB ad today had 2 private messages within minutes from “new” members stating they had a friend who had what I wanted and to contact this so called “friend” through email. First time I’ve experienced this. Scammers are everywhere


----------



## IGluIt4U

You can report those conversations/pm's and we will address them. You can also just send one of us a pm and we will investigate. We will continue to deter them, we have some things in the works.


----------



## Jubbrr03

Joyterry362 just tried to scam me on a pse evo ntn 

Sent from my SM-N970U using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## IGluIt4U

Thanks, got him.. her.. it.


----------



## csalodge

IGluIt4U said:


> Thanks, got him.. her.. it.


Thanks to all the Admins/Mods for your efforts!


----------



## Shawnneefl

Another scammer...dude won't do anything in AT









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwayJ1032!

smcjunkin said:


> Same boat. but as all forums go, there will always be someone that will try to pose to take advantage. Its good that they are identified when found to help others. I'm working on the 20 posts I need parts.


With the old mobile app I could view the classifieds and I have made well over $1000 in purchases. Now with the update, no such luck. I guess I need to comply to the rules. With Covid I worked almost everyday for several months so didn’t have a lot of time to post. Except for this post, I am trying to have some content in my first 20.


----------



## MTGUNNER

IGluIt4U said:


> What was your original user name? Let me do a little digging to see if I can help out.


My old user name was MTGUNNER


----------



## IGluIt4U

Greybeard2 said:


> My old user name was MTGUNNER


I can see your account, it is still here, but... I can no longer get you back into it like I used to be able to do, so... if you send a message to VS using the 'contact us' link at the bottom of the page, they should be able to get you back into your original account. 









Contact Us







www.archerytalk.com


----------



## 308ruger

Not having feedback anymore makes me leering of dealing with all these scammers out there.


----------



## gels

I lost my classifieds ... have some stuff up on them to sell. How to get them back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

gels said:


> I lost my classifieds ... have some stuff up on them to sell. How to get them back?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had that problem using Tapatalk a couple months ago, so unrelated to the new forum changes. I was able to access the classifieds from the full desktop site but not Tapatalk for some reason. Finally I completely deleted the Tapatalk app from my phone and then reinstalled it. That took care of it.


----------



## xtreme

How it is set up now cant get to classifieds very easy. want to search for something its a mess. Not liking this new look. So the scammers are going to have to work harder to scam people. But the real people that want to buy something has to work through pages of irrelevant items to find what they want. Not liking this new at all..


----------



## Uglykidjoe

just had 2 this week.
Both tried using paypal.to scam.
One has an address listed on paypal,but wanted it shipped to another address,and the other gave me an address,but something told me to look at his paypal account.
Sure enuff...he had no address on paypal.
So he would've had me ship,then add a bogus to his paypal and claim he never received.


----------



## friedm1

*Chriss rule*

this user just messaged me to contact a third party via email to make a purchase.

Hi you can contact martiz he has a for sale if you are still interested [email protected]
Com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael208

Okay so I bought a stokerized stabilizer from this guy, I send the funds, then a day later his phone is disconnected and I can’t call or text him, but then I email him and he returns my money. Then he did and I was so confused. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crbrown68

Thanks, lots of good advice and info there


----------



## South Man

Here is another one : I posted looking for a back pack and he messaged me giving me a third party email address to contact

*terrymide*


----------



## South Man

Man this getting out of hand-second one today : stephentheo351
same post referring me to friend who can help me out via email


----------



## IGluIt4U

Thanks all, we keep an eye on this thread and will address them.


----------



## South Man

Here is the third one I got today regarding a post I made. all three the same new people referring me to a third party email. 

* frankwehlberg*


----------



## South Man

Man they after me hot and heavy-4th one in a ROW! 
*mammiomotayor*
REFERRING ME A THIRD PARTY VIA EMAIL! THIS IS GETTING OUT OF HAND


----------



## 10thLegion

I'm new to this joint and I've got a question about the 20 post rule. Do replies to threads count towards the 20 or do you have to start 20 new threads. I dont know if I've missed something or not. I can jump in on other convos all day but I dont know if I've got 20 brand new topics to start discussing. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## RH2364

Spammers and scammers are taking over just about every classified ad in existence. I wish I could get them to show up when they respond to my ads.


----------



## Tiny_MN

10thLegion said:


> I'm new to this joint and I've got a question about the 20 post rule. Do replies to threads count towards the 20 or do you have to start 20 new threads. I dont know if I've missed something or not. I can jump in on other convos all day but I dont know if I've got 20 brand new topics to start discussing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


IIRC, it's 20 posts you've made (replies typically, though threads will count). The intent is so there's some level of forum history where people can kind of get an idea of who you are. There's pros/cons to this, since some people rarely post and others will just post to get the count.

If I'm wrong, I'm sure @IGluIt4U will be by to correct me


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

10thLegion said:


> I'm new to this joint and I've got a question about the 20 post rule. Do replies to threads count towards the 20 or do you have to start 20 new threads. I dont know if I've missed something or not. I can jump in on other convos all day but I dont know if I've got 20 brand new topics to start discussing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play



Replies to other threads count as well, but you'll want to keep them relevant to the subject matter... Posting twenty times "nice" or "agree," especially in just a couple hours, will often times get them removed by moderators. 

There is also a two week minimum membership time. 

Just remembering that anyone/everyone can look back at your older comments, and since at this time the feedback system isn't working, many people will get their initial feel for you based on your posts. 

Welcome and best of luck


----------



## IGluIt4U

Yes, as mentioned, you simply need to reply to an existing thread, those count as posts. You don't need to start 20 new topics.


----------



## carletes47

Gracias a los estafadores, varios miembros me han ignorado cuando les envié un mensaje privado para intentar ayudarlos en la búsqueda de algunas cams o mods hoyt -pse, no importa, no era asunto mío, ni me interesa porque es un dolor de cabeza enviar repuestos internacionalmente
He vendido muchas piezas aquí, y también he comprado algunas, ¿alguno de mis compradores o vendedores puede hablar mal?


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

carletes47 said:


> Gracias a los estafadores, varios miembros me han ignorado cuando les envié un mensaje privado para intentar ayudarlos en la búsqueda de algunas cams o mods hoyt -pse, no importa, no era asunto mío, ni me interesa porque es un dolor de cabeza enviar repuestos internacionalmente
> He vendido muchas piezas aquí, y también he comprado algunas, ¿alguno de mis compradores o vendedores puede hablar mal?


Me imagino que es difícil, con los estafadores y el envío internacional y ahora con la falta de un sistema de retroalimentación. Es triste que haya llegado a esto, y es de esperar que en el futuro los estafadores puedan reducirse y se pueda generar más confianza entre los que aquí son compradores / vendedores legítimos.


----------



## mhill

How about if we get the feedback feature working again. This would resolve most issue.


----------



## krieger

[email protected] Martiz Melex. Here's another one that's trying to scam me. Is there a way to track down their physical address so i can go pay them in person??

Yes, get the dam feedback system up and running.


----------



## IGluIt4U

krieger said:


> [email protected] Martiz Melex. Here's another one that's trying to scam me. Is there a way to track down their physical address so i can go pay them in person??
> 
> Yes, get the dam feedback system up and running.


Did he message you on the forum? I can find no user by that name.


----------



## krieger

IGluIt4U said:


> Did he message you on the forum? I can find no user by that name.


Yes he did, but the Message does not show up on my Conversation list now. So they must have some software where thye can delete PM's...irritating


----------



## theguardian11

Great info for a new member


----------



## theguardian11

How do we gain credibility as a new member? Other than interacting in the forums


----------



## Tiny_MN

theguardian11 said:


> How do we gain credibility as a new member? Other than interacting in the forums


Unfortunately, that's kind of how it works. Some people will look back on your posts, and for your name to see what you're like as a poster and if there's been any negative comments. Even when the feedback existed before the change to the new forum, it took a bit to gain credibility.

It's not a perfect solution. But, a person's reputation gets built up over time. Much like in real life.


----------



## al0885

I sold a bow to deertracker11 and he paid promptly everything went great


----------



## al0885

mn-doe-hunter sold me a release everything was perfect and item was shipped promptly


----------



## Hit-em

I'm starting to think I might have had my first scam here on AT 
I've had hundreds of transactions here on AT & have never had a problem 
Guy wanted to trade his sight for a sight I had,we texted back & forth & agreed on the trade 
I send my sight out & texted him a picture of the Priority Mail receipt that showed that it was shipped to him
No response 
I sent him a text later asking when he's going to ship his sight out ...No response 
Sent him another text asking him to tell me what he's going to do & that if he doesn't respond it will tell me what his intentions are ..No response 
When I checked to see when he registered here on AT it showed he registered in 2010 so I figured he was legit & decided to do the trade 
Kind of sad that someone has to do something so underhanded ..hell if they are that bad off I probably would of given him the sight since I wasn't using it


----------



## North Park

Hit-em said:


> I'm starting to think I might have had my first scam here on AT
> I've had hundreds of transactions here on AT & have never had a problem
> Guy wanted to trade his sight for a sight I had,we texted back & forth & agreed on the trade
> I send my sight out & texted him a picture of the Priority Mail receipt that showed that it was shipped to him
> No response
> I sent him a text later asking when he's going to ship his sight out ...No response
> Sent him another text asking him to tell me what he's going to do & that if he doesn't respond it will tell me what his intentions are ..No response
> When I checked to see when he registered here on AT it showed he registered in 2010 so I figured he was legit & decided to do the trade
> Kind of sad that someone has to do something so underhanded ..hell if they are that bad off I probably would of given him the sight since I wasn't using it


So who was it? So none of the rest of us get taken by him.


----------



## Hit-em

I'm going give it a few more days before I post his name


----------



## North Park

I hope it ends up working out and maybe he’s just been out of cell reception or something.


----------



## 011brute

Commfishmtk said:


> jamesmarcush3 Is a scammer I posted an add looking for some sticks and he sent a pm with cell number I texted him and he sent me a picture of exactly what I was looking for. A quick google search and voila the second picture to pop up was pictures of hawk helium sticks from a DIY post on saddlehunter.com. I pmed Lou but wanted to put it here as well


I had issue with him a while back over a bow sale. Just a bunch of back and forth nonsece any taking in circles no straight answers.


----------



## Anthony Va.

I've been away for a long time. Hate to see that scammers are getting worse


----------



## Anthony Va.

Wow it also says I just joined when I've been a member for years. What's with that? I haven't logged in in a few years. I guess my account reset?


----------



## tackscall

Uglykidjoe said:


> just had 2 this week.
> Both tried using paypal.to scam.
> One has an address listed on paypal,but wanted it shipped to another address,and the other gave me an address,but something told me to look at his paypal account.
> Sure enuff...he had no address on paypal.
> So he would've had me ship,then add a bogus to his paypal and claim he never received.


Well, I paid this guy $50 for some broadheads and he disappeared....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Anthony Va. said:


> Wow it also says I just joined when I've been a member for years. What's with that? I haven't logged in in a few years. I guess my account reset?


What device are you logging in on, accounts don't just reset. Get a hold of one of the VS administrators see if they can help you out. Do not contact a moderator, I believe they said they don't have the ability to reset accounts with the new forum change.


----------



## jltyler

I have been seeing a lot of scammers lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jltyler

There was one trying to sell me a qad for 350$. Sent me a picture of a loaded bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks & Bulls

Feedback was a huge part of the classifieds for people buying and selling. Feedback should have been figured out before the forum update and not a after thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roughneck11

👍


----------



## Fury90flier

Who's been burned from people with good feedback?


----------



## H.A.S.

Pretty sure I just got scammed yesterday. I had a want ad looking for a release. A member PMd me, and said a friend has one, and to email him. I did, and he requested payment via Cashap, which I had never used. I signed up for it, and sent $$. I had never read this "scammer" thread before. I went back just now to look at the guys profile who sent me the PM. He has been banned. Very frustrating! I'm a dad of 2, and always warn my kids about possible scammers on the internet......and I'm the one who got scammed!


----------



## leoncrandall74

H.A.S. said:


> Pretty sure I just got scammed yesterday. I had a want ad looking for a release. A member PMd me, and said a friend has one, and to email him. I did, and he requested payment via Cashap, which I had never used. I signed up for it, and sent $$. I had never read this "scammer" thread before. I went back just now to look at the guys profile who sent me the PM. He has been banned. Very frustrating! I'm a dad of 2, and always warn my kids about possible scammers on the internet......and I'm the one who got scammed!


Wow that really sucks!! That's been a big thing with wtb threads lately. I've had a couple of similar pm's and won't respond. 
ANY ONE GETS ONE REPORT IT TO A MOD!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## H.A.S.

leoncrandall74 said:


> Wow that really sucks!! That's been a big thing with wtb threads lately. I've had a couple of similar pm's and won't respond.
> ANY ONE GETS ONE REPORT IT TO A MOD!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Thanks. I was going to report it, but the guy has already been banned. That's what I get for reading it off my phone while at work! I'm still kicking myself!


----------



## stchambe

I posted a WTB ad for a nock 2 it or carter wise choice. 

In the last 8 hours I've received two messages telling me a guy's buddy has one for sale and I should email that guy. Is that normal behavior on this forum?


----------



## H.A.S.

stchambe said:


> I posted a WTB ad for a nock 2 it or carter wise choice.
> 
> In the last 8 hours I've received two messages telling me a guy's buddy has one for sale and I should email that guy. Is that normal behavior on this forum?



That's exactly what happened to me. I totally fell for it. I should have known better. I would suggest reporting the people who sent you the messages to the mods on here.


----------



## The Phantom

No. That's what the scammers are doing.
Report them to a Mod.



stchambe said:


> I posted a WTB ad for a nock 2 it or carter wise choice.
> 
> In the last 8 hours I've received two messages telling me a guy's buddy has one for sale and I should email that guy. Is that normal behavior on this forum?


----------



## stchambe

The Phantom said:


> No. That's what the scammers are doing.
> Report them to a Mod.


will do


----------



## hitman846

Please keep reporting the people that contact you via PM that state they saw your WTB thread, these are SCAMMERS FOR SURE!


----------



## Kingaggie

This one just messaged me. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stchambe

Kingaggie said:


> This one just messaged me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats almost the exact same message I've been getting.


----------



## hitman846

Please remember to click on "report" when you get a message that is suspect, from that report we can one click a lifetime ban, thanks


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. *Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.*
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Unless they are telling you to call me..... Most of my customers are people that post somewhere on the net looking for stuff and my friends and previous customers, usually give tell them to call "me".


----------



## Kaleb_ihde

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Im glad we have this thread but irritated that i cant respond to classified ads for some reason.


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Kaleb_ihde said:


> Im glad we have this thread but irritated that i cant respond to classified ads for some reason.











Attention Classifieds new requirements!!


Due to the ever increasing persistence of scammers perpetrating our classifieds sections and trying to cheat hard working archers out of their money, we are now restricting the classifieds a little more. You will now not be able to access the classifieds forums at all until you have a minimum of...




www.archerytalk.com





Wonder no more. This thread is right underneath this one.


----------



## hitman846

Just had another Member scammed out of $80 from a guy with ZERO posts, the scammer contacted him via PM, DON'T LET THIS HAPPRN TO YOU, report all suspicious PM's. We will per,a ban them one at a time.


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors

Have had scam attemps too.If they have not been on here for a while and making posts ot is a good chance they are scammers.One of them refused to use paypal probably because of the fraud protection policies.There is nothing I can do to a theif that I will ever feel bad about.


----------



## DG7730

I really like the warning in the classifieds to not accept PayPal Friends or Family payments. I have worked with Fraud victims professionally and know that this is a common scam. Keep up the good work Mods!!


----------



## SpartanShawn

Thanks for the heads up will be careful


----------



## WVarcher01

Had this guy try to accuse me of being a scammer because I asked for more pics, no feedback, no posts, but he tried to get me to buy a “halon” off him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hitman846

I'm on it


----------



## FerrumVeritas

I understand the need to have some sort of verification, but it is difficult as someone returning to archery, as so many other places refer users to this place specifically when looking for used equipment. I wish there was a different sort of verification system. It would be easy to spam 20 posts, but I'd rather not be a pain in the ass.


----------



## hitman846

FerrumVeritas said:


> I understand the need to have some sort of verification, but it is difficult as someone returning to archery, as so many other places refer users to this place specifically when looking for used equipment. I wish there was a different sort of verification system. It would be easy to spam 20 posts, but I'd rather not be a pain in the ass.


Go to the new user forum and introduce yourself, then reply to everyone else "welcome to Archerytalk" and you will have 20 posts in about 15 mins.


----------



## Quasimodo

cs1983 said:


> A quick way to circumvent folks not having an item they are posting for "sale" would be to either require, or otherwise as a grass roots thing, have folks post pictures of said item with their username simply written on a piece of paper in the picture with the items. Prevents re-use of photos since it ties that picture to a user.


Nice idea thanks!


----------



## H. R. Pearson

🍿🍿🍿🍿


----------



## Bigdog2421

Commfishmtk said:


> Most of the guys in the first lite group in Facebook do this name and date on a piece of paper on the item. Problem was the pictures he sent me were from a post where a guy showed how he modded his stick and was showing what he did.


----------



## Bigdog2421

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:





IGluIt4U said:


> You may also find the photos they are using by doing a quick google image search. Most are just copy/pasting public images. Get their phone number and call and speak with them. Get their home address. This is all spelled out here in the rules posted in the classifieds. It's mostly just basic common sense and a little effort to spare being hijacked by an unscrupulous party.
> 
> Copy and pasted from the classifieds rules -
> 
> 23. Pay Pal gift or Pay Pal Friends and Family payment options are not allowed. Requesting such payment will result in your thread being deleted, multiple offenders will receive an infraction and could have their classified permissions removed.
> 
> Buyers:
> 
> 24. Before you say you will purchase an item, check and read the feedback of the seller. You may wish to avoid this member if there are any questionable deals, excessive shipping delays or misrepresented products that have not been explained. Check the Traders Black List.
> 
> 25. Ask for pictures, condition or defects before committing to the purchase.
> 
> 26. Get a phone number and actually speak with the seller.
> 
> Tips to avoid Rip Offs and what to do first if you think it has happened to you:
> 
> 1) Always ship with insurance and tracking #'s. If shipping expensive items, ship with delivery confirmation, at a minimum.
> 2) Know your shipper's terms of service. For example, FedEx Ground states under Liabilities Not Assumed what they will not be held liable for.
> 3) Always ask for a real name and home address and phone number, especially when trading with somebody who is unknown or has bad feedback.
> 4) Always do a search on a trader if you are unsure of their credibility.
> 5) If you do not receive the goods/money right away, email the other trader, and request action. If paid by check, wait until money clears before shipment and make copy of check.
> 6) If said trader does not respond in two working days, email again. Be patient.
> 7) If said trader does not respond within one week, contact a classifieds moderator. They are established traders with a lot of experience who work across several forums chasing thieves and other bad traders and helping to resolve trading disputes. They run the AT Classifieds.
> 8) Please do not jump to conclusions until a reasonable amount of time has passed. Two weeks with no response is a sure bet that something is wrong.
> 9) Do not make decisions while you are upset. Only post or email us after you have calmed down. This is most important. Making decisions while enraged will not help your cause; it can only hurt it.
> 10) Do not post derogatory remarks about said trader. Instead, post your situation in a calm and friendly manner. Flaming will only raise tempers, hurting your chance of getting your goods or money back.
> 11) Ask if anyone else has had trouble with said trader. It is always good to know as much as possible when trading with someone, especially if you think you got ripped by that person.
> 12) If said trader does not rectify situation and action is required, post a negative i-Trader Feedback for said trader.
> 13) If said trader does not rectify situation and action is required, we will post a thread in ?Traders Blacklist?. If said trader straightens out the mess he/she has created and everyone who is involved is satisfied, we will delete and/or retract the statement.
> 14) Please use common sense when trading.
> 15) You can file complaints about Internet fraud directly with the FBI at their Internet Fraud Complaint Center (IFCC).
> 16) Post i-Trader Feedback for your deals, especially if requested to do so by the other trader. If you were treated well, a good feedback is part of the deal, and the trader has earned it. If you were not treated well, other traders need to know what went wrong.
> 17) Utilize Google to search the member?s name, user name, email address and phone number. You could easily find out whether they are scamming or not. There are other investigative tools online you could use also.
> 
> Last but not least............
> 18) Be nice and courteous, nobody likes to be spoken to in a RUDE manner.


These people are giving us honest sellers a bad name! I wish there was an easy way to eliminate them.


----------



## bltefft

I've recently made three sells (releases) on AT. I immediately responded to the buyers' PMs, even provided my phone number, but none called to check me out. After receiving PayPal payment, I shipped the release the very next morning. Two even arrived before USPS had said they would. Those sells went well.

I also bought a Hamskea rest for an AT'er with only about 750 posts. Though that concerned me, I took a chance and paid them with PayPal (not Friends and Family and yesterday the rest arrived at my home. Though I did a lot of PMs with the seller, I didn't call. So, that purchase went well, too.

Whenever I sell something, to give the buyer peace of mind, I always snap a picture of the USPS receipt and send it to them, that way, they can see the Tracking Number and when it is due to arrive at their home.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

hitman846 said:


> Go to the new user forum and introduce yourself, then reply to everyone else "welcome to Archerytalk" and you will have 20 posts in about 15 mins.



I know this is one way of not spamming a bunch of threads in the other forums, but sorry if I were contemplating a deal and it was with a user with twenty "Welcome" posts in fifteen minutes, I would pass. 

Side question hitman, is there not a chance of closing the loophole these scammers are using to get around the the 20/2 requirements? Wasn't it before that someone normally wouldn't even be able to open the classifieds?


----------



## hitman846

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> I know this is one way of not spamming a bunch of threads in the other forums, but sorry if I were contemplating a deal and it was with a user with twenty "Welcome" posts in fifteen minutes, I would pass.
> 
> Side question hitman, is there not a chance of closing the loophole these scammers are using to get around the the 20/2 requirements? Wasn't it before that someone normally wouldn't even be able to open the classifieds?


The issue is tapatalk, if you use a cell phone and access Archerytalk through the tapatalk app you can set up an account and see the classifieds right away. They then target the "wanted to buy" ads and say they have the item and ask you to send funds via paypal. Tapatalk is not owned by Archerytalk or the owners, Vertical scope.


----------



## Rugger9877

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> As it seems many/most of these scammers identified don't meet the minimum requirements for dealing in the classifieds anyway, perhaps a concerted effort/drive to simply inform these members you won't deal with someone who has worked around the intent of the rules we could police these actions. Just an extra precaution I personally try to follow anyway...


Thanks for keeping us in the loop


----------



## IGluIt4U

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Side question hitman, is there not a chance of closing the loophole these scammers are using to get around the the 20/2 requirements? Wasn't it before that someone normally wouldn't even be able to open the classifieds?


TT has always skirted forum restrictions in some areas, including access to classifieds. We are working to try and resolve this, but it is more on tapatalk's end, nothing we can do there, so... we are still trying on our end. The advice given, DO NOT DEAL WITH A NEW MEMBER WITH ZERO POST HISTORY is the best advice I can give you. All of the scammers fit this profile for the most part, as we remove them as soon as we find them and we often find them before they even start to try and scam others, so... we have purged most of the older accounts that were scammers and now they are going to be a newly setup account and they seem to shy away from posting at all.


----------



## Jorgejohnson72

I think there should be an option to report a person as a scammer of they meet a few requirements you know like less than a day old account or less than 20 posts or something along those lines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hitman846

Jorgejohnson72 said:


> I think there should be an option to report a person as a scammer of they meet a few requirements you know like less than a day old account or less than 20 posts or something along those lines
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If someone PM's you about an ad, there is a report button for you to click on, please do.


----------



## Jorgejohnson72

hitman846 said:


> If someone PM's you about an ad, there is a report button for you to click on, please do.


But thats my point there is no report button only a block button


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hitman846

Jorgejohnson72 said:


> But thats my point there is no report button only a block button
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bottom right hand corner of every Pm there is a REPORT link.


----------



## Jorgejohnson72

Weird i cant find the report button 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

Jorgejohnson72 said:


> Weird i cant find the report button
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not there using Tapatalk. It is if you log in to the desktop forum.


----------



## BigJohnx13

Internet Sales. Here a few things how we are doing it now and it works like a bomb.

Must have 50 posts and 3 month membership. Some scammers still get through but building up 50 post with single word contributions like Nice, Yes etc make it easy to spot a scammer. 

First ask a the seller for his address. Once given, advice him a time to arrange that someone will come and inspect the item. If its a scam the seller will always backtrack and avoid a visit. If he is brave enough to continue.Ask a forum member or a gun/archery shop in that town to inspect the item on your behalf. We have found that about a quarter of sales is scams either that the address, seller or item doesn't exist. This is just members helping members.

I know one guy that arrange a time to inspect the items for sale. When he advice the seller that his this person that will come and view the items was from the police department the seller hang up immediately and the buyer was blocked. Very strange indeed.


----------



## Kingaggie

snyderlawson is a scammer. PM’d me and gave me a phone number to text. I asked for pics of the mods and he sent a Google image.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hitman846

Kingaggie said:


> snyderlawson is a scammer. PM’d me and gave me a phone number to text. I asked for pics of the mods and he sent a Google image.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Click on Report please


----------



## Average D

Its worrisome how easy it is for these POS'


----------



## Jorgejohnson72

Average D said:


> Its worrisome how easy it is for these POS'


Whats even more worriesome is how much time and effort they put for all of this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hitman846

Keep clicking on report when you get a PM saying they have what you're looking for, they almost always have zero posts.


----------



## BUSHfire

How about restoring feedback!
After all the changes old PMs, useless messages on my wall, years of threads etc... were all restored, but you can't bring back the most important thing to protect AT buyers and sellers. We've all worked so hard to earn that FB and it would solve all these issues!
We need our feedback restored please!
Thank you.


----------



## hitman846

BUSHfire said:


> How about restoring feedback!
> After all the changes old PMs, useless messages on my wall, years of threads etc... were all restored, but you can't bring back the most important thing to protect AT buyers and sellers. We've all worked so hard to earn that FB and it would solve all these issues!
> We need our feedback restored please!
> Thank you.


The feedback system we had on the old sight is not compatible with the new system, it's like Ford and Chevy. The new owners are trying to make the two systems compatible, all of our feedback from the old site is saved and safe.


----------



## BUSHfire

hitman846 said:


> The feedback system we had on the old sight is not compatible with the new system, it's like Ford and Chevy. The new owners are trying to make the two systems compatible, all of our feedback from the old site is saved and safe.


Awesome!
Some other admins have said this, but it's been months, and still no updates. 
Just hoping they come up with something, so many of us have worked hard to build a good reputation on here. 
Thanks


----------



## hitman846

Just had a member report THREE different scam PM's for his WTB ad, keep your guard up and report!


----------



## DG_2009

Damn scammers! Making me have to put a bunch of random post.


----------



## Dewboy

At-least do a minimum amount of research before you assume someone is a scammer. If they have been a member since 2005, there is almost a 100% chance they are NOT a scammer! It's a good thing the moderators are removing the unsubstantiated frivolous claims from those upstanding members that haven't even been here a month, yet think they know who all the scammers are.


----------



## Bill 2311

Another one...
[email protected]
[email protected]
972 534 7889
Robert James on AT7


----------



## pocosabo

Beware of a new member named “Bigtoone”
He sent me an email of a friend who had a bow I’m look for.
[email protected]
Emailed me in the middle of the night. First flag. Then only accepted PayPal f&f. Nother flag. Wouldn’t call my cell phone. Nother flag! I didn’t do the deal and he just disappeared!
I hate freaking scammers!!!!!!


----------



## autoguns

Bring back feedbacks would help ...just sayin


----------



## RandalH

mattschulze63 recommend Ronny Gills to me, wanted PayPal F&F only.. said he had been burned before. Very suspicious..


----------



## hitman846

Remember to click on the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the message and click on REPORT, we will take it from there, thanks.


----------



## suzuka

autoguns said:


> Bring back feedbacks would help ...just sayin


YES i would agree. it is no guarantee BUT it would help the buyer in making a decision to deal with the person or not. I always looked at the feedback and comments before i bought anything off of AT.
The Good Old Days. for me, the buying will Stop


----------



## suzuka

hitman846 said:


> Remember to click on the three dots in the upper right hand corner of the message and click on REPORT, we will take it from there, thanks.


You know reporting someone is one thing but after the transaction is done and over. You are are out: a bow, money, name it. U know? the old feedback helped the buyer, me, to get a feel for the person u were dealing with. it wasn't a guarantee but it did help. just my thoughts


----------



## EverestWC

No feedback and just joined a few minutes ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hitman846

EverestWC said:


> No feedback and just joined a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got him


----------



## Beavscreek

Looking to get 20 comments. I noticed scammers have pick up. I used to use this page several years ago now its a little crazy.


----------



## MorrisZ

Rangerrich said:


> I personally am not a scammer. I would like to look at the classifieds and I'm unable to view them until I post 20 times this is not an unattainable goal I just prefer to read the posts and see what people are talking about in the archery world.
> Sometimes I find opinions weather my own or somebody else's to be just that an opinion and unfortunately most post I read have a lot of opinion and a small percentage of fact. Well personal experience speaks for a lot when replying to a post I commend everyone in this form for trying to keep it very professional and trying to keep the forum free of scammers.


Same problem here, I have to wander around now and make comments until I seem "familiar"......Sounds pretty silly to me, if you are alive, and its 2020, and you have not learned to notice who and how a scammer works. I have news for you, some silly forum rules won't protect you.


----------



## Thomas Rey

Beware of these 2 guys as they tried to scam me (they took pictures of sold bows from ebay and another hunting forum):

AT name : tomcat4t4
Name : Charles
Phone: 95 13 09 86 95
Email : [email protected] 

AT name : saas007
Name : John
Phone: 87 22 01 41 58
Email : [email protected] 


Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


----------



## hitman846

Thomas Rey said:


> Beware of these 2 guys as they tried to scam me (they took pictures of sold bows from ebay and another hunting forum):
> 
> AT name : tomcat4t4
> Name : Charles
> Phone: 95 13 09 86 95
> Email : [email protected]
> 
> AT name : saas007
> Name : John
> Phone: 87 22 01 41 58
> Email : [email protected]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk


Got them both, thanks


----------



## Nathonbc

It seems to me, as a new person to the forum, that the reach of these types of scammers is greater than it might be immediately thought. 

I live in Australia where the archery community is fairly small and as a response the access to and cost of equipment can be prohibitively high. As a result I have brought my last two bows from the US. My first bow, brought 15 years ago, was quite easy; I contacted the seller, arranged the postage and made the purchase. The second bow, brought about 5 years ago, was a little more trouble finding a seller who would be willing to ship it down here but still not too bad a process (both bows were purchased through ebay). 

Now I am ready to buy another bow I am finding sellers very shy to consider selling to someone outside the US and when I do find someone, the shipping costs are up to 40% of the cost of the bow. I understand their position. Scammers make us less inclined to trust anyone and the effort to vet someone like me vs just selling to someone local makes a lot of sense to just sell local.

Seems to me that the dishonesty of these people makes everyone worse off, either directly (being targeted by them) or indirectly by reducing trust and increasing the effort required to avoid being scammed.


----------



## hitman846

Nathonbc said:


> It seems to me, as a new person to the forum, that the reach of these types of scammers is greater than it might be immediately thought.
> 
> I live in Australia where the archery community is fairly small and as a response the access to and cost of equipment can be prohibitively high. As a result I have brought my last two bows from the US. My first bow, brought 15 years ago, was quite easy; I contacted the seller, arranged the postage and made the purchase. The second bow, brought about 5 years ago, was a little more trouble finding a seller who would be willing to ship it down here but still not too bad a process (both bows were purchased through ebay).
> 
> Now I am ready to buy another bow I am finding sellers very shy to consider selling to someone outside the US and when I do find someone, the shipping costs are up to 40% of the cost of the bow. I understand their position. Scammers make us less inclined to trust anyone and the effort to vet someone like me vs just selling to someone local makes a lot of sense to just sell local.
> 
> Seems to me that the dishonesty of these people makes everyone worse off, either directly (being targeted by them) or indirectly by reducing trust and increasing the effort required to avoid being scammed.


Keep posting, once your reach the criteria of our classifieds you might find people willing to ship over seas. We have a moderator that lives in Australia, his user name is Tim Roberts, feel free to reach out to him anytime, welcome to Archerytalk.


----------



## UncleMark

MorrisZ said:


> Same problem here, I have to wander around now and make comments until I seem "familiar"......Sounds pretty silly to me, if you are alive, and its 2020, and you have not learned to notice who and how a scammer works. I have news for you, some silly forum rules won't protect you.


I agree. However common sense is not so common anymore.


----------



## Swvn88te

Was wondering why i had to post 20 times to buy, but guess it has to be done, thanks for looking out for us.


----------



## TreyW1985

Post one of 20.


----------



## hitman846

treywindham said:


> Post one of 20.


Nice work


----------



## alay11

Been seeing some stuff cross posted on ebay as well. Pretty sure that is a no-no by the rules...


----------



## UncleMark

AS I understood, Ebay cross post is not allowed. What about simultaneous post on other forums?


----------



## hitman846

UncleMark said:


> AS I understood, Ebay cross post is not allowed. What about simultaneous post on other forums?


Here is how the rule reads, if you see a "cross post" please report it, thanks

Items listed on ArcheryTalk.com are not allowed to be listed on other sites concurrently. This includes eBay or other similar websites.


----------



## UncleMark

Thanks, I thought I saw an ad posted here that was on another site. Apparently SPF now.


----------



## leoncrandall74

UncleMark said:


> Thanks, I thought I saw an ad posted here that was on another site. Apparently SPF now.


I see it a lot... listed here and eBay 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## alay11

hitman846 said:


> Here is how the rule reads, if you see a "cross post" please report it, thanks
> 
> Items listed on ArcheryTalk.com are not allowed to be listed on other sites concurrently. This includes eBay or other similar websites.


how do we report it?
Thanks


----------



## Duke1Gordon

alay11 said:


> how do we report it?
> Thanks


Top right of each post there is a button with three vertically aligned dots. Click that and then “report”.


----------



## alay11

Duke1Gordon said:


> Top right of each post there is a button with three vertically aligned dots. Click that and then “report”.


Thanks!


----------



## Bailey87

Thanks


----------



## hitman846

Duke1Gordon said:


> Top right of each post there is a button with three vertically aligned dots. Click that and then “report”.


The same dots appear in private messages as well.


----------



## Kully

Yup scammers have been contacting me regarding a bow I'm looking for. Don't put your cell in the WTB. Big tipoff was the fact for one scammer his English spelling was terrible. Other guy apparently had every bow ever made in his house. Zero pictures of the "same bow" matched. Unbelievable. Get a job!


----------



## hitman846

Kully said:


> Yup scammers have been contacting me regarding a bow I'm looking for. Don't put your cell in the WTB. Big tipoff was the fact for one scammer his English spelling was terrible. Other guy apparently had every bow ever made in his house. Zero pictures of the "same bow" matched. Unbelievable. Get a job!


Be sure to click on REPORT, you can do it from A PM that was sent to you.


----------



## RevBelleville

Watch out for pf77840. - who i have reported. Joined 16 days ago 0 posts.

Tried to pull a fast one with a "link to a friends email"...


----------



## hitman846

RevBelleville said:


> Watch out for pf77840. - who i have reported. Joined 16 days ago 0 posts.
> 
> Tried to pull a fast one with a "link to a friends email"...


Got him, thanks


----------



## Coopsdaddy

Here is a scammer,just tried one on me.
*davisryan248*


----------



## DryHollow

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


What ever happened to honest people and a deal conducted with a handshake? Or in this case conversation via a telephone call or email. Thanks for the info, I am new on here and don’t need or want ripped off by some scumbag.


----------



## leoncrandall74

DryHollow said:


> What ever happened to honest people and a deal conducted with a handshake? Or in this case conversation via a telephone call or email. Thanks for the info, I am new on here and don’t need or want ripped off by some scumbag.


Almost everyone I've met and dealt with here has been honest and true to their word. 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## DryHollow

leoncrandall74 said:


> Almost everyone I've met and dealt with here has been honest and true to their word.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


That’s good to hear. I am happy to have found this site. The forums are good reading.


----------



## mcomport

This us all great information. Can you sell local or is it recommended to offer shipping when selling if the buyer is willing to pay for it?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Mo9090

All of the scamming reports are super scary but I’m glad this forum tries to help us against this sad behavior. I pm’d someone who had a WTB before reading this thread and hopefully I wasn’t reported as a scammer! It’s a new hobby for me that quite frankly I tried to avoid knowing I’d go through a lot of gear and expenses. I like to buy, try and sell to gain experience with different equipment, and have been an eBayer for a long time. Sad to hear of so many scamming efforts when we used to be able to honestly buy and sell without so much worry.


----------



## utahelk

I've bought 2 bows on here in the past and both were great experiences. Maybe I got lucky.


----------



## mcomport

Mo9090 said:


> All of the scamming reports are super scary but I’m glad this forum tries to help us against this sad behavior. I pm’d someone who had a WTB before reading this thread and hopefully I wasn’t reported as a scammer! It’s a new hobby for me that quite frankly I tried to avoid knowing I’d go through a lot of gear and expenses. I like to buy, try and sell to gain experience with different equipment, and have been an eBayer for a long time. Sad to hear of so many scamming efforts when we used to be able to honestly buy and sell without so much worry.


I hear that. I guess it's a totally different world we live in now!


----------



## Mo9090

utahelk said:


> I've bought 2 bows on here in the past and both were great experiences. Maybe I got lucky.


I’m hoping to have your same positive experience


----------



## TimFreak15

[mention]Febrick11 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimFreak15

TimFreak15 said:


> [mention]Febrick11 [/mention]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasted some of his time but I think he finally caught on. Y’all can shut him down now until he makes another account


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

New member, "[email protected]))%" searching/posting in the classifieds and admits to being only fifteen years old.


----------



## Peteyur

Thanks for that little trick with the triangle in the bottom corner of the pm.
I didn’t know that is how that worked


----------



## GerSig88

I recently posted a WTB post when I was looking for a tree saddle stand. I got lots of scammers. All 4 of the “members” had zero posts or activity; and their accounts were no more than 1 week old. 2 of them gave me their phone numbers so I started texting back and forth. It got MAJOR sketchy when one refused PayPal. 

The other sent me pics of the tree stand, and I felt like I’ve seen the pics before. SURE enough, I went to Ebay and saw the exact same pics! I sent the person screenshots of the Ebay post and they got even more weird saying that “their friend” must have posted it on EBay to help sell. 

JUST BE CAUTIOUS! Always use PayPal Goods and Services (G&S) because this protects buyer and seller from lost money or items! If you feel like something is off, just walk away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolooklefthook

cs1983 said:


> A quick way to circumvent folks not having an item they are posting for "sale" would be to either require, or otherwise as a grass roots thing, have folks post pictures of said item with their username simply written on a piece of paper in the picture with the items. Prevents re-use of photos since it ties that picture to a user.


Good idea


----------



## Navy-Chief

Watch out for:
AT Name: markroy1102
Phone: 605 646 3403
Email: [email protected]

New account, zero posts and magically has what I listed as WTB


----------



## nacra533

I support the rules you have in place, but on the flip side, it does create challenges for new users like myself. I found archery talk while searching for used bows. I knew there had to be a better community and market place than the few sites I saw initially. My other hobbies have communities and marketplaces online where I have purchased and sold used goods. Archery Talk looks like this community. Unfortunately for me and the seller(s) of the equipment I want to buy is I'm in the market for a bow right now. I'll likely own one before my 2 weeks is up. The only way to "get around" the user rules is via PM and texting, which is a flag for a possible scammer. If my local dealers had any bows in stock, I would own one already. 

The other challenge is I am new (again) to archery since its' been 25+ years since I shot a bow regularly. It's hard to post 20 times on a topic I have very limited and dated experience in. I've watched a ton of youtube videos on many archery topics, but that doesn't qualify as experience to contribute to a post.


----------



## Navy-Chief

nacra533 said:


> I support the rules you have in place, but on the flip side, it does create challenges for new users like myself. I found archery talk while searching for used bows. I knew there had to be a better community and market place than the few sites I saw initially. My other hobbies have communities and marketplaces online where I have purchased and sold used goods. Archery Talk looks like this community. Unfortunately for me and the seller(s) of the equipment I want to buy is I'm in the market for a bow right now. I'll likely own one before my 2 weeks is up. The only way to "get around" the user rules is via PM and texting, which is a flag for a possible scammer. If my local dealers had any bows in stock, I would own one already.
> 
> The other challenge is I am new (again) to archery since its' been 25+ years since I shot a bow regularly. It's hard to post 20 times on a topic I have very limited and dated experience in. I've watched a ton of youtube videos on many archery topics, but that doesn't qualify as experience to contribute to a post.


Best advise is to post and ask questions, it establishes you as a legit user.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nacra533

Navy-Chief said:


> Best advise is to post and ask questions, it establishes you as a legit user.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I haven't seen it here yet, but definitely I see it everywhere in other forums. When a NOOB joins and asks all the common questions that have been asked and answered 1000 times, the common answer is to "try the search function". my approach has been try the search function before asking the same questions, but definitely see the need to establish myself as legit.


----------



## Manx2020

hate scammers


----------



## jwopd

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


How many posts do we need to make before we can comment on the classified section? I’d like to buy a new bow on here.


----------



## Pullinshots

I hate scammers as well. They probably work just as hard trying to scam individuals as they would work at full time job. Heck, maybe they do have a full time job and scamming is their side gig. 

Personally I like to lurk. I try to read, digest the information being presented, and hopefully increase my knowledge of a particular subject. However, when AT requires 20 post to participate in the classifieds then if forces me to interject myself into a conversation where I have limited knowledge. Dont get me wrong, I understand why AT has this standard but I prefer to take part in a converation once I have acquired some knowledge and experience.


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Pullinshots said:


> I hate scammers as well. They probably work just as hard trying to scam individuals as they would work at full time job. Heck, maybe they do have a full time job and scamming is their side gig.
> 
> Personally I like to lurk. I try to read, digest the information being presented, and hopefully increase my knowledge of a particular subject. However, when AT requires 20 post to participate in the classifieds then if forces me to interject myself into a conversation where I have limited knowledge. Dont get me wrong, I understand why AT has this standard but I prefer to take part in a converation once I have acquired some knowledge and experience.


There are approximately 60 forums sections that comprise Archerytalk, not counting all the additional sub forums. I find it very hard to believe that you and everyone else in your situation cannot find something to comment on throughout this website. You have been registered for 12 days now and this is your first post. What have you been doing in the interim? There is nothing that you can't even add a simple comment to? because I've got news for you, the rules are not going to be forgiven for you. so have at it . Ask a question in a thread about something if you do not understand what's being discussed. you can't build credibility by being invisible. Good luck


----------



## Pullinshots

H. R. Pearson said:


> There are approximately 60 forums sections that comprise Archerytalk, not counting all the additional sub forums. I find it very hard to believe that you and everyone else in your situation cannot find something to comment on throughout this website. You have been registered for 12 days now and this is your first post. What have you been doing in the interim? There is nothing that you can't even add a simple comment to? because I've got news for you, the rules are not going to be forgiven for you. so have at it . Ask a question in a thread about something if you do not understand what's being discussed. you can't build credibility by being invisible. Good luck


Wow, you came across as being pretty rude. I never said that I wanted to be exempt from the rules of AT but that is something your are insinuating which just isnt true. I am just returning to archery after be absent for about 25 years and I am happy to be on AT. I think it is a tremendous resource but I am not on here everyday since I have work, I have family, and other responsibilities. But yes, I have been registered for 12 days and I have been reading post and farmilerizing myself with the website and rules. If there is something wrong with doing so please let me know.


----------



## Frederick D. Be

Navy-Chief said:


> Watch out for:
> AT Name: markroy1102
> Phone: 605 646 3403
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> New account, zero posts and magically has what I listed as WTB


.....and here is another one just like this:
Magically contacted me via pm with what I was looking for in the WTB.
AT Name: SmithDonovan888....the message went like this:
"...Left handed bowtech sr6 up for sale. Its 70lb bow i bought it in febuary pm me (754) 240-9309"
Went ahead and contacted him via text and he wants 150 ASAP...."Hey are you ready to buy"
1 post and joined 20 days ago. Tried to get his email for paypal but the only thing he would give up is "dannymak567" and when pressured he gave me another one "his brother" ..... "martinmauri"....and finally gave me [email protected] which is probably not correct.
Price is outstanding for an SR6
Please be careful folks.....wanted to get as much information as I could on him before posting this. Have already reported this to the moderators.
Fred


----------



## Frederick D. Be

Frederick D. Be said:


> .....and here is another one just like this:
> Magically contacted me via pm with what I was looking for in the WTB.
> AT Name: SmithDonovan888....the message went like this:
> "...Left handed bowtech sr6 up for sale. Its 70lb bow i bought it in febuary pm me (754) 240-9309"
> Went ahead and contacted him via text and he wants 150 ASAP...."Hey are you ready to buy"
> 1 post and joined 14 days ago. Tried to get his email for paypal but the only thing he would give up is "dannymak567" and when pressured he gave me another one "his brother" ..... "martinmauri"....and finally gave me [email protected] which is probably not correct.
> Price is outstanding for an SR6
> Please be careful folks.....wanted to get as much information as I could on him before posting this. Have already reported this to the moderators.
> Fred


.....and the person who tried to scam me is now banned! Outstanding!


----------



## sdmc530

had this guy with no posts messing with me this morning

willsonshaniceil88


----------



## Frederick D. Be

sdmc530 said:


> had this guy with no posts messing with me this morning
> 
> willsonshaniceil88


Send all of the information to Lou .... Advantimberlou


----------



## Bison_Hunter

Pullinshots said:


> Wow, you came across as being pretty rude. I never said that I wanted to be exempt from the rules of AT but that is something your are insinuating which just isnt true. I am just returning to archery after be absent for about 25 years and I am happy to be on AT. I think it is a tremendous resource but I am not on here everyday since I have work, I have family, and other responsibilities. But yes, I have been registered for 12 days and I have been reading post and farmilerizing myself with the website and rules. If there is something wrong with doing so please let me know.


He is watching out for the members here over the needs of someone that is new here. Would you actually expect anything else?
If you cant chill out a little this probably isnt a good forum for you. 
Yeah thats me... 3 posts in 4 years. 
I dont say much, but I read a huge amount of info here that has been very valuable.


----------



## Bison_Hunter

dup post


----------



## Poorboy1979

Sb937317 tried to get me . Email was [email protected] and the name is Marvin Perron please watch out for him


----------



## Frederick D. Be

Poorboy1979 said:


> Sb937317 tried to get me . Email was [email protected] and the name is Marvin Perron please watch out for him


Turn all of this over to Advantimberlou and he will deal with them.


----------



## hitman846

Just had another member report being ripped off by a guy with zero posts, come on man!


----------



## dgallow8

Scammer


----------



## hitman846

dgallow8 said:


> Scammer
> View attachment 7350885


If you get a message like this please click on report, I will shut them down right away, thanks


----------



## dgallow8

hitman846 said:


> If you get a message like this please click on report, I will shut them down right away, thanks


Sounds good.


----------



## G. Martin

I have a strange one wanting to buy an item from me. 
Jsmalley member since 6, 2019 and not a single post, or reply.


----------



## hitman846

G. Martin said:


> I have a strange one wanting to buy an item from me.
> Jsmalley member since 6, 2019 and not a single post, or reply.


Watch out, I see more than one account for this guy.


----------



## G. Martin

yes, I just ignored his pm
Thank you


----------



## Adam Winey

Thanks


----------



## Uglykidjoe

Scammers are using the AT app to get around the 2 week 20 post rule.
That said,as much as I hate a scammer,I have ZERO sympathy for anyone who gets ripped off by someone who hasn't met the criteria to even be in the classifieds.
Let's face it...archery is an expensive hobby.
Requires some knowledge of physics,math and anatomy.
So I KNOW most archers are somewhat intelligent.
So if someone isn't smart enough to look at a seller's join date,post count,get a phone # etc etc....then they somewhat deserve what they get.


----------



## chesnut oak

I need a moderator to contact me..

Have a guy offering to sell me a set of limbs with what I think has two different user names


----------



## hitman846

chesnut oak said:


> I need a moderator to contact me..
> 
> Have a guy offering to sell me a set of limbs with what I think has two different user names


Who is it?


----------



## Backyard3dChamp

Is it possible to have an "ISO" post in classifieds without meeting the post requirements?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Archery Talk forum - Apps on Google Play


----------



## Gnock

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Any idea how to sell a bow on this site


----------



## Gnock

hitman846 said:


> Yes, there is a loophole with tapatalk


Any idea how to sell a bow on this site


----------



## hitman846

Gnock said:


> Any idea how to sell a bow on this site


Be a member for 2 weeks and have at least 20 posts (18 more) and then you can see the classifieds.


----------



## mudboatmafia

good section


----------



## billaz

very good info here. so what would be the best and safest way to pay for a bow in the classifieds?


----------



## hitman846

billaz said:


> very good info here. so what would be the best and safest way to pay for a bow in the classifieds?


Paypal is safe but don't let them talk you into using the "friends and family" option, that is not allowed here


----------



## billaz

hitman846 said:


> Paypal is safe but don't let them talk you into using the "friends and family" option, that is not allowed here


I'm not familiar with paypal yet is "goods and services acceptable i think thats what they use on ebay?


----------



## Kingaggie

Another scammer...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingaggie

And another scammer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingaggie

And another....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingaggie

Unbelievable...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## North Park

Kingaggie said:


> Another scammer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kingaggie said:


> And another scammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kingaggie said:


> And another....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kingaggie said:


> Unbelievable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, you’re like a single man task force...taking out scammers one by one!


----------



## ReefMike

cs1983 said:


> A quick way to circumvent folks not having an item they are posting for "sale" would be to either require, or otherwise as a grass roots thing, have folks post pictures of said item with their username simply written on a piece of paper in the picture with the items. Prevents re-use of photos since it ties that picture to a user.


This is what a lot of forums do..

Mike


----------



## Kingaggie

North Park said:


> Man, you’re like a single man task force...taking out scammers one by one!


It's crazy....I received all of those in response to one post!


----------



## North Park

Kingaggie said:


> It's crazy....I received all of those in response to one post!


I said awhile back that we should all put up WTB posts and weed out more of these losers. Sort of an AT classifieds sting. Unfortunately though, I think a lot of the scammers are repeats. They get banned under one user name and come right back.


----------



## bbhunter47

So how do I report a scammer to get his account blocked?! Have a guy photo shopping his name and such into pictures to try to sell me a bow...


----------



## EverestWC

Camacholance85..... Scammer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdalton34

Commfishmtk said:


> jamesmarcush3 Is a scammer I posted an add looking for some sticks and he sent a pm with cell number I texted him and he sent me a picture of exactly what I was looking for. A quick google search and voila the second picture to pop up was pictures of hawk helium sticks from a DIY post on saddlehunter.com. I pmed Lou but wanted to put it here as well


thanks


----------



## Sdalton34

Sdalton34 said:


> thanks





bbhunter47 said:


> So how do I report a scammer to get his account blocked?! Have a guy photo shopping his name and such into pictures to try to sell me a bow...


Thabks


----------



## NDPronghorn

I have a WTB Post up and ended up with 3 different PM’s & texts via different phone #’s that were all bogus. Their pics were posted from the manufacturers websites which was an immediate tip off. Also the guy on here that recommended his friend had what I was looking for had only been a member on AT for 2 hours which totally exposed him when I checked further. I always ask what is their posted name on the Forums and state I always as a standard practice check the sellers background and that they are welcome to check mine. That immediately gets them in a corner and they know they’ve been had. Scammers are very active from what I’ve run into so be aware.


----------



## Front Range MTB

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Thanks for the heads up. I’m new to this forum and just started looking through classified posts


----------



## leoncrandall74

hitman846 said:


> Paypal is safe but don't let them talk you into using the "friends and family" option, that is not allowed here


That didn't take long... had a WTB thread for about an hour.









Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Alunidup

NDPronghorn said:


> I have a WTB Post up and ended up with 3 different PM’s & texts via different phone #’s that were all bogus. Their pics were posted from the manufacturers websites which was an immediate tip off. Also the guy on here that recommended his friend had what I was looking for had only been a member on AT for 2 hours which totally exposed him when I checked further. I always ask what is their posted name on the Forums and state I always as a standard practice check the sellers background and that they are welcome to check mine. That immediately gets them in a corner and they know they’ve been had. Scammers are very active from what I’ve run into so be aware.


Happening with me jus now I posted on WTB and got three pm with different accounts with zero post all created yesterday night around same timing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark75

I just got scammed out of 450 dollars, had an add in the WTB , got 2 private messages that day , about contacting a guy who had a bow for sale that I was looking for , one after questioning him for sending photos of 2 different bows stopped responding, the other guy I should have been more cautious but thought it was legit , after sending money last night , now has been asking for 100 dollars more for shipping, this was all happening through email, I figured out real quick I got scammed, already talked to bank and they r pretty confident I will get money back once I make a dispute, have to wait till Monday though. I’ve been a member for over a year and am really upset about this, and of anyone could tell me how it is not in my conversations anymore, the one is but the other one that got my money is not in conversations anymore, so I can’t see who sent me this guys email


----------



## bowtech2006

Mark75 said:


> I just got scammed out of 450 dollars, had an add in the WTB , got 2 private messages that day , about contacting a guy who had a bow for sale that I was looking for , one after questioning him for sending photos of 2 different bows stopped responding, the other guy I should have been more cautious but thought it was legit , after sending money last night , now has been asking for 100 dollars more for shipping, this was all happening through email, I figured out real quick I got scammed, already talked to bank and they r pretty confident I will get money back once I make a dispute, have to wait till Monday though. I’ve been a member for over a year and am really upset about this, and of anyone could tell me how it is not in my conversations anymore, the one is but the other one that got my money is not in conversations anymore, so I can’t see who sent me this guys email


I'd say contact a mod they can tell you if they got banned or something else and maybe they can help you with the info/pm


----------



## Mark75

Okay thanks


----------



## ReefMike

Mark75 said:


> I just got scammed out of 450 dollars, had an add in the WTB , got 2 private messages that day , about contacting a guy who had a bow for sale that I was looking for , one after questioning him for sending photos of 2 different bows stopped responding, the other guy I should have been more cautious but thought it was legit , after sending money last night , now has been asking for 100 dollars more for shipping, this was all happening through email, I figured out real quick I got scammed, already talked to bank and they r pretty confident I will get money back once I make a dispute, have to wait till Monday though. I’ve been a member for over a year and am really upset about this, and of anyone could tell me how it is not in my conversations anymore, the one is but the other one that got my money is not in conversations anymore, so I can’t see who sent me this guys email


How did you pay? If PayPal you should be protected.. Just file a did not receive claim and you should be good.

Mike


----------



## Mark75

Paid through Zelle , I should have known better but he said that’s all he used


----------



## Alunidup

Alys give second thought when somebody says they don’t use PayPal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark75

Thanks trust me I will from now on


----------



## Dkart4

Robspartacus said:


> Got a guy trying to buy my Prevail. He's had 3 post all together and all in the classifieds. Pathfinder888 is his handle. Could be a glitch in the system not showing but 3 post (which I looked up individually). Sent the information to the mods. Hopefully they figure this out. If he's legit please delete this post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkart4

Sorry that was an accident


----------



## Paul Gonzales

I Paypal paid for a Lefthand Qad Hdx in Blue from a Seth234. Never received the rest or any of my Pms were returned from him. Filed a claim thru PayPal to get my money back.


----------



## carletes47

my hoyt dealer has some older, newer mods and cams unused
I have sent private messages to 5 different users here, who are looking for them, I have also offered them in their own post publicly
I bet none of them appreciate my selfless help, thinking I'm a scammer. thank you very much scammers ,no problem, it was a headache to go to the store and post oficce with the packages, send them and hope that they all arrive without problems


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Showcase


Showcase index




www.archerytalk.com





Great deals here. I am sure they're on the up and up, 🤨


----------



## jldeems

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## 1220CDR

This was helpful. Thanks all.


----------



## Motoforcker

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


I have been targeted! Easy to figure out thought!


----------



## B3AV3R

Watch out for this guy. I sent an email and received a response that was obviously an attempted scam.


----------



## tjpierc1

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Great I have to make 20 post before I can add anything to classified which is just stupid you couldn’t come up with a better way


----------



## North Park

tjpierc1 said:


> Great I have to make 20 post before I can add anything to classified which is just stupid you couldn’t come up with a better way


Well thought out first post...telling an admin the rules are stupid. [emoji1750] Plenty of other places to sell your stuff if you don’t like the rules here. This forum was never meant to be a Craigslist for archery. The classifieds are a bonus feature for active users of the forum, and the requirements to use them are there to help eliminate some that join just to sell or scam others.


----------



## Tiny_MN

North Park said:


> Well thought out first post...telling an admin the rules are stupid. [emoji1750] Plenty of other places to sell your stuff if you don’t like the rules here. This forum was never meant to be a Craigslist for archery. The classifieds are a bonus feature for active users of the forum, and the requirements to use them are there to help eliminate some that join just to sell or scam others.



The irony is that account has been around for three months and their 25 posts were made today...


----------



## tchandler

Here’s another for the moderators. Literally can’t post anything in the wtb without this happening..


----------



## tchandler




----------



## fmfdoc1987

This phone number just tried to get me.


----------



## GCC

IGluIt4U said:


> This is true of many of our members. They would not post if it weren't a requirement to participate in the classifieds. We understand that and respect that, many are here just to lurk and do some buying/selling in the classifieds. Those who take the time to get their 20 posts or so in will probably be received much better than those who have no posts when it comes to dealing with others in the classifieds. That history that members can use to get a feel for who they are dealing with is really helpful. One can learn much by just reading other's posts.
> 
> We also highly recommend a phone conversation with the other party. I can paint all the pictures I want, but when it gets right down to it, speaking with someone in person is hard to beat, even if it's just over the phone. Do your research so in the event that you might have issues with a deal, you have information to help that cause.


How do you see people doing a transfer of money when a deal is made in the classifieds? Is it by check, Venmo or other type transaction?


----------



## Alack6525

Thanks for the info


----------



## jeffrichards

Bring Back our Feedback rating system and scamming will go down. I Have been lucky been on here since 2011 Over 200 positive in feedback that was lost. I have only bought four things off here since the feedback went away. If they don’t have over 2000 post I really don’t even think about dealing with them. Please bring back our feedback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffrichards

I Received this message this morning. Now check back it’s been deleted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donfranklin

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## North Park

Lynn_ said:


> This thread is directed to the admin @AdvanTimberLou and @Rem788, I just created this account yesterday. I replied to Rem788's wtb ad as (Finn_69) and he reported me for no reason. I got blocked by the admin, because I had less than 10 posts, so are you insinuating that I can't reply to wtb ads if I have a low post? So I can't have what anyone is looking for because I had just 7 posts? The admin didn't even investigate well, he just blocked me right away. He blocked me without any evidence of me being a scam. I understand there are many scams out there but that doesn't mean all members with less posts are scammers. You guys started too from scratch having a lesser posts. @Rem788 could have just ignored me if you wasn't sure to deal with me rather than reporting me without any proof other than just having a low post.
> Please don't ever report someone you ain't sure of being a scam. Let's be guided please. @Rem788 should apologize and the admin should do the needful.
> 
> 
> Regards.


You shouldn’t even be viewing the classifieds until you’re a member for two weeks and have at least 20 posts. So you’re breaking the rules by responding to a WTB post. I would have reported you too.


----------



## Rem788

Lynn_ said:


> This thread is directed to the admin @AdvanTimberLou and @Rem788, I just created this account yesterday. I replied to Rem788's wtb ad as (Finn_69) and he reported me for no reason. I got blocked by the admin, because I had less than 10 posts, so are you insinuating that I can't reply to wtb ads if I have a low post? So I can't have what anyone is looking for because I had just 7 posts? The admin didn't even investigate well, he just blocked me right away. He blocked me without any evidence of me being a scam. I understand there are many scams out there but that doesn't mean all members with less posts are scammers. You guys started too from scratch having a lesser posts. @Rem788 could have just ignored me if you wasn't sure to deal with me rather than reporting me without any proof other than just having a low post.
> Please don't ever report someone you ain't sure of being a scam. Let's be guided please. @Rem788 should apologize and the admin should do the needful.
> 
> 
> Regards.











Scammer or not, it’s breaking the rules. I read the rules and had to wait the two weeks before viewing or posting in the classifieds. If you spent the time to read through the forum you’d see that dealing with scammers is nothing new and especially in the way you handled it. Now you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KitsapDan

When I joined up here (not so long ago), I had no bow but had a clear idea of what I was looking for in the way of a few models (to fit my albatross wingspan).

I missed buying what I considered to be THE perfect bow for me, with all the specs I wanted, due to the “2&20” rule. I had already done a whole bunch of research on the net and YouTube. Which was also how I found this forum.

I’ve since purchased a bow, one rest, and one sight assembly here.

I understand in a world where scammers are always lurking, it’s easy to pop up & try to pull something. But it’s really no harder to wait two weeks and post 20 bs posts if you’re determined to pull something.

I sent a PM to an “admin” suggesting that en lieu of 2&20, “new” people such as myself simply have a temporary banner, box, or whatever attracted to their name noting they’re “new”. Then both buyer snd seller are aware of who is who…. Probably a good thing this box appear for 60-90 days.

I’m well aware of how to beat the classifieds PM thing and if I can beat it I’m sure others can as well.

Not my site, not my rules, not looking to ruffle feathers, but hoping my own ideas are considered.

thanks!


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Lynn_ said:


> This thread is directed to the admin @AdvanTimberLou and @Rem788, I just created this account yesterday. I replied to Rem788's wtb ad as (Finn_69) and he reported me for no reason. I got blocked by the admin, because I had less than 10 posts, so are you insinuating that I can't reply to wtb ads if I have a low post? So I can't have what anyone is looking for because I had just 7 posts? The admin didn't even investigate well, he just blocked me right away. He blocked me without any evidence of me being a scam. I understand there are many scams out there but that doesn't mean all members with less posts are scammers. You guys started too from scratch having a lesser posts. @Rem788 could have just ignored me if you wasn't sure to deal with me rather than reporting me without any proof other than just having a low post.
> Please don't ever report someone you ain't sure of being a scam. Let's be guided please. @Rem788 should apologize and the admin should do the needful.
> 
> 
> Regards.


Lol, should be banned for this post alone.


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Lynn_ said:


> Not possible my dear. Haven't done anything wrong to deserve that. So if you don't have anything good to contribute to this post, I'd advice you keep your opinion to yourself.
> 
> Thanks.


Lol, these scammers are getting ballsy, aren't they?

Go whine somewhere else, dear.


----------



## NoProWithTheBow

Beware of a guy on the Mathews Brotherhood/Mathews Bows/Bowhunters of America Buy, Sell, Trade FB sites, going by the name of "Cyril Thomas Nzan," lately. He has been trying to scam quite a few folks, including me...


----------



## KitsapDan

NoProWithTheBow said:


> Beware of a guy on the Mathews Brotherhood/Mathews Bows/Bowhunters of America Buy, Sell, Trade FB sites, going by the name of "Cyril Thomas Nzan," lately. He has been trying to scam quite a few folks, including me...


FB is such a cluster of scams & preening stupidity I won’t even go there.


----------



## NoProWithTheBow

PhoenixDan said:


> FB is such a cluster of scams & preening stupidity I won’t even go there.


I hear you. There are certain guys with whom I will buy/sell/trade. However, I am super wary...


----------



## Teaka

I'm new here, and while I'm usually a lurker and not a poster so the 20 post thing is a pain, I actually appreciate the policy and efforts made by AT to keep the classifieds from turning into a den of thieves.


----------



## Jjank589

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Tony's Dad

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


I'm new to this site, thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Jakett418

Is the 2 week rule still in effect?


----------



## KitsapDan

Jakett418 said:


> Is the 2 week rule still in effect?


yup


----------



## WesAbramovitz

Miss the simpler days. Member for 8 years and now can't reply to buy a bow


----------



## Bowhunt_85

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


----------



## Bowhunt_85

Each one of those people were scammers. Sorry for the delay but just saw it and figured i better anyway since it was so many. Somehow they all had “friends” that had a hamskea rest i was looking for. I was emailing one who sent me a pic of a hamskea hunter pro which i replied with that wasn’t the one i was looking for and magically sent a different pic with the correct one 🤦🏼‍♂️ Luckily i figured it out prett quick with each person but they are certainly all scammers.


----------



## KitsapDan

Bowhunt_85 said:


> Each one of those people were scammers. Sorry for the delay but just saw it and figured i better anyway since it was so many. Somehow they all had “friends” that had a hamskea rest i was looking for. I was emailing one who sent me a pic of a hamskea hunter pro which i replied with that wasn’t the one i was looking for and magically sent a different pic with the correct one 🤦🏼‍♂️ Luckily i figured it out prett quick with each person but they are certainly all scammers.


psst…. Wanna buy a rest cheap? I gotta friend… he has good deals on Rolex watches too!


----------



## camcam2273

I understand the need to cut down on scammers, but I want to buy a bow and I only hop on here for answers and never to contribute becuase in all honesty I’m not that knowledgeable in this aspect, but I’m going to try to get my 20 posts.


----------



## conservewild

Just checking on that feedback they said was coming back?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off

camcam2273 said:


> I understand the need to cut down on scammers, but I want to buy a bow and I only hop on here for answers and never to contribute becuase in all honesty I’m not that knowledgeable in this aspect, but I’m going to try to get my 20 posts.


You can get to your requisite number of posts by asking legit questions on other threads... 

Example of Legit questions:

1) I just bought new arrows and they are hitting higher than my last batch... anyone know why?

2) Why do I shoot good at 20 and 30 yards but can't seem to get a good group at 40, what am I doing wrong?

Examples of "Not so legit" questions:

1) What is the best bow?

2) What is the best arrow?


----------



## H. R. Pearson

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> You can get to your requisite number of posts by asking legit questions on other threads...
> 
> Example of Legit questions:
> 
> 1) I just bought new arrows and they are hitting higher than my last batch... anyone know why?
> 
> 2) Why do I shoot good at 20 and 30 yards but can't seem to get a good group at 40, what am I doing wrong?
> 
> Examples of "Not so legit" questions:
> 
> 1) What is the best bow?
> 
> 2) What is the best arrow?


Or you can camp out in the new user welcome forum, and type "Welcome" 20 times. Those are worthless posts according to the forum "rules", but does anything happen? 

Or hide in the taxidermy forum and type "Nice" 20 times.

Or go to mutantville and post emojis 20 times.

I could go on. The 20 post, 2 weeks requirements are toothless. Just let people buy and trade at their own peril.

Would really lighten up things around here, IMO.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls

conservewild said:


> Just checking on that feedback they said was coming back?


I went to a bunch of forums owned by vertical scope just to see if they have a feedback system on some of the forums and couldn’t find any so that pretty much summed it up right there.


----------



## Ocmyers2

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Tagged


----------



## Ocmyers2

Bucks & Bulls said:


> I went to a bunch of forums owned by vertical scope just to see if they have a feedback system on some of the forums and couldn’t find any so that pretty much summed it up right there.


Tagged


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Ocmyers2 said:


> Tagged


Great content^^^ 20 out of 22 of this guy's post are the same as this. Supposedly this is the quality post that people need to make to be able to qualify for the classifieds. This rule is a f**** joke. 

I'd be careful of this guy, hes probably a scammer.


----------



## mathewsman109

Got another scammer, reported him. Everybody be on their toes.


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows

Just had this one offer to get me in touch with a “friend”.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camcam2273

Seems legit right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camcam2273

camcam2273 said:


> Seems legit right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not sure how to report someone so if someone could steer me in the right direction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camcam2273

And another 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroquoisman

Too bad that this issue has escalated and made a lot of people paranoid, I've enquired about a couple bows and haven't even received an answer from the sellers, I guess because of my newer status and being in Mexico right now, I mean both buyers and sellers are missing opportunity... There should be some kind of rating system... Turns out it's easier to buy in Ebay than here for newbies, I did get an answer from Midwest Archery and I think I'll buy a new bow from them, so no biggie, just my 2 cents...


----------



## Bigbuck5

Iroquoisman said:


> Too bad that this issue has escalated and made a lot of people paranoid, I've enquired about a couple bows and haven't even received an answer from the sellers, I guess because of my newer status and being in Mexico right now, I mean both buyers and sellers are missing opportunity... There should be some kind of rating system... Turns out it's easier to buy in Ebay than here for newbies, I did get an answer from Midwest Archery and I think I'll buy a new bow from them, so no biggie, just my 2 cents...


They used to have a feedback system. From everything I’ve read, having a feedback system is an added on feature that AT would have had to pay extra for when they switched platforms and when they did switch, they did not want to pay for it. Hence here we are.


----------



## Bigbuck5

WesAbramovitz said:


> Miss the simpler days. Member for 8 years and now can't reply to buy a bow


I know a few guys that were effected like that. I believe it had to do with how long you had not been on the forum by the time they switched. They turned off profiles that were “dormant” and made the guys that came back create new profiles and start from scratch. Stinks man.


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozzz

I would like to purchase something that is in the classifieds and I am a real person. I am unable to contact the seller because I am a new member. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Mozzz said:


> I would like to purchase something that is in the classifieds and I am a real person. I am unable to contact the seller because I am a new member. Is there anything I can do?


Yes


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA1588

good info...THX


----------



## IGluIt4U

camcam2273 said:


> I’m not sure how to report someone so if someone could steer me in the right direction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can just post the info here, like you did.. that's probably the easiest way with TT. The mods check on this thread regularly and act accordingly. 

We have setup a feedback forum in the classifieds to help get things moving forward with some type of feedback, since we still lack a 'proper' feedback system, this will at least help... We hope..


----------



## Kingaggie

Scammer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hox

Thank you


----------



## Hambone40

What do I need to do in order to use the classified I previously bought a bow off here and was trying to buy a new one now


----------



## KitsapDan

Hambone40 said:


> What do I need to do in order to use the classified I previously bought a bow off here and was trying to buy a new one now


two weeks & 20 posts on the forum.


----------



## Hambone40

Thanks


----------



## BassmanDerek

My name is Derek Snider and I’m new to the forum. I’m in the process of leaving my 20 “comments” and plan to use the classifieds in the near future to buy mostly, but possibly sell as well on occasion. My intentions are good and I would never scam anyone and can’t stand a thief. I just wanted to introduce myself and look forward to dealing with some of you all in future.


----------



## WVHunter90

I personally no matter what even if I have to pay the fees do PayPal Goods and Services. It may be a pain in the butt to get your money invested back but at least your some what covered. At least that’s what I do on FB, Saddle Hunter and Rokslide. How do you all deal with trades though I have never found a good way to handle this, which makes me very hesitant of doing so. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks 
Denny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deemer

I have 23 posts and can’t see the classifieds? Been a member since 2009. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky_Leftie270

I'm returning to this forum after a 2-year hiatus and haven't had any issues with scammers in the past when doing business in the classifieds. Users with positive feedback ratings, PayPal goods and services, and avoiding deals that seem to good to be true kept me out of trouble. This is still the best place to find lefty archery stuff so I'm back.


----------



## Diablo2112

I was just notified that a scammer on the Facebook Mathews group used pictures I had posted in an Archerytalk sales ad a few weeks ago. Here's the text I was forwarded. These are my pictures, but this is not my ad. Obvious scam. I reported this to the Facebook Mathews group adminstrators as well.

When the scammer told the buyer he could only pay via Venmo, he got suspicious and did a bit of research to discover my original ad. FYI.

Longer term, it's probably best to watermark any pictures you post with a sales item. Honestly, I don't know how to do that and its not part of my regular workflow for posting pics. I should probably research this and figure out a way, though this would only be effective if everyone did it. Scammers will find pics, pretty much always if they're determined. Maybe the better solution is to out the scammers, as I've done here.


----------



## CBuck97

I had to come back as a new handle. Away for three years and my old account was locked up. I feel like this forum's approach is solid compared to the chances you take using other websites.


----------



## JPAnglin

I don't dispute the need for protection from scammers, but the new policy makes it hard for honest new members to utilize.


----------



## JPAnglin

I was a long time member, and was locked out of my old account. Now as a new member I don't have access to anything.


----------



## JPAnglin

I'm trying to get my post up.


----------



## JPAnglin

To have access to the classifieds.


----------



## JPAnglin

The limited access to new members discourages new members from using the sight.


----------



## JPAnglin

I was able to purchase a new to me bow here though the limited number of pm allowed.


----------



## JPAnglin

But had to use ebay and Facebook to find a sight and arrows.


----------



## shims506

JPAnglin said:


> The limited access to new members discourages new members from using the sight.


It’s a double edged sword. It prevents bot accounts to some extent and makes sure the new account is legitimate to a degree but that also presents a hurdle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## H. R. Pearson

JPAnglin said:


> But had to use ebay and Facebook to find a sight and arrows.


This guy's spam post garbage is the type of stuff that has to be eliminated. Get rid of this rule or modify it greatly.


----------



## JPAnglin

It makes me want to use other fo


H. R. Pearson said:


> This guy's spam post garbage is the type of stuff that has to be eliminated. Get rid of this rule or modify it greatly.


This rule cause members to post needless comments, just to get there numbers up. I could be a member for years and never post 20 times.


----------



## VeritasHunter

JPAnglin said:


> It makes me want to use other fo
> This rule cause members to post needless comments, just to get there numbers up. I could be a member for years and never post 20 times.


No, because these posts like your last several will probably get deleted by admins as "spam" posts. 

And really, how hard is it to provide actual, useful, comments on posts? It says you joined 7 months ago and only have 12 posts, half of which are single sentence posts in this thread. The point of this forum is to share and ask questions. The classifieds are simply a side benefit to those active members.


----------



## Vnrepairs

Hello, new here and just getting caught up. Certainly haven’t read every message in this thread. It’s a weird hazing, but I get it. There has to be some sort of trial period, and I don’t have any better suggestions, so this is fine. Posting is fine.


----------



## Shawnneefl

Look out.. watch for this dude...wouldn't give me a cell number then says I can come pick it up in PA if I don't trust him...says the PayPal is his sisters...the FB page doesn't look right etc... all I asked for was a txt with his info and kept sending via his sister's or some females page.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnneefl

Shawnneefl said:


> Look out.. watch for this dude...wouldn't give me a cell number then says I can come pick it up in PA if I don't trust him...says the PayPal is his sisters...the FB page doesn't look right etc... all I asked for was a txt with his info and kept sending via his sister's or some females page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Oh selling a loaded halon 32 6 loaded with case arrows etc..

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U

JPAnglin said:


> I was a long time member, and was locked out of my old account. Now as a new member I don't have access to anything.


If you reach out to one of the admins we might be able to help or lead you in the right direction. Old accounts don't vanish, they are still here, somewhere.


----------



## rcobb22

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:



I've been a user on here since 2012 and for some reason it isn't letting me send people messages.


----------



## H. R. Pearson

rcobb22 said:


> I've been a user on here since 2012 and for some reason it isn't letting me send people messages.


see you figured it out. wasnt too hard was it?


----------



## Jeff Wiggins

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Maybe you could help me out with one issue I have been experiencing.
I have tried to do a search twice for items I wanted to purchase.
I either get really old threads that have long since been outdated,
or if I switch a filter over to "most recent" instead of by relevance,
I end up with a completely different subject heading.
Any and all advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated,
and kudos to the founders of such a really informative and interesting site!
Thanks:>)


----------



## VeritasHunter

Jeff Wiggins said:


> Maybe you could help me out with one issue I have been experiencing.
> I have tried to do a search twice for items I wanted to purchase.


Maybe wait until you have the required number of posts.


----------



## Pecosbill

I was wondering about this. Thank you all for your recommendations.


----------



## Sniket

It's sad really the number of scammers there are in this world. While many of us try to live legit lives, they are always there pounding on our doors and spamming our phones. It is because of them that now a simple guy like myself must wait 2 weeks and engage in at least 20 posts before I can sell a bow I haven't used in over 3 years. I will do my time and I understand the need for these rules.


----------



## Jeff Wiggins

VeritasHunter said:


> Maybe wait until you have the required number of posts.


Thanks, not sure when that will be, but reckon I 
will when it starts functioning:>)


----------



## Fisherman Bob

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Thanks for the information


----------



## davem

Now I don’t know anyone really on here but if you’ve been around awhile and have a good post count I’m probably trusting you, now when someone responds to a want add I have posted and his buddy has the bow I’m looking for…….this guy has just joined and has 1 post yes 1. Nope not trusting that.










PSE Carrera
Bowtech Allegiance
Ten Point Carbon Elite 
Mathews V3 31


----------



## dsbice3

Good idea keeping this topic pinned. 👍


----------



## stick monkey

[email protected]
[email protected]
Langley Bush
BEWARE OF THESE THREE. IT'S ALL ONE GUY AND HE'S SHADY AS ALL GET OUT... supposedly lives in Florida... just my 2 cents


----------



## Arrowantenna

Thank you


----------



## Deserthuntr

Hi. Latest scammers here on AT and email addresses/PayPal they use:
hiltonwill650
morrkelly54
****************@gmail.com
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 

Don't send money to any of these addresses. My guess is that they are from ZImbabwe and Nigeria in Africa. They typically start with: "I have a friend who can help you..." and "Hey Buddy...." Don't even take a chance with these guys, you will loose your money!


----------



## eli

I wasn't scammed but purchased a pricey 3d chair off ebay account and never received item, communication with seller was scant (only seller requesting I send a refund request after 2 weeks of trying to find out where my item was), then seller not sending the refund. Fortunately, I paid with Paypal and ebay and Paypal are linked. Ebay sided with me and they gave me the money back in my Paypal acct. Seller had other archery items for sale. *Beware of Hfalc_86 on ebay*.


----------



## Tmaeby

Commfishmtk said:


> jamesmarcush3 Is a scammer I posted an add looking for some sticks and he sent a pm with cell number I texted him and he sent me a picture of exactly what I was looking for. A quick google search and voila the second picture to pop up was pictures of hawk helium sticks from a DIY post on saddlehunter.com. I pmed Lou but wanted to put it here as well


That’s a shame


----------



## Erikj1984

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Always 5he d bags who make things harder for honest people trying to move old gear to make room for new gear


----------



## moto444

Deserthuntr said:


> Hi. Latest scammers here on AT and email addresses/PayPal they use:
> hiltonwill650
> morrkelly54
> ****************@gmail.com
> m[email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> Don't send money to any of these addresses. My guess is that they are from ZImbabwe and Nigeria in Africa. They typically start with: "I have a friend who can help you..." and "Hey Buddy...." Don't even take a chance with these guys, you will loose your money!


Here is another scammer to add to the list 
Cindymike980 and they want you to email 
[email protected]
Which is on the list as scanners Beware and good luck hope we can stop or make it tougher on these guys trying to take advantage of our members.

Moto


----------



## Sigma23

I appreciate that people are flagging scammers. World is messed up enough without crap like that.

Keep it up


----------



## chidseyd32

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Good info and thanks for posting. I am new to the board and want to sell a Fuse Quiver so appreciate the warning.


----------



## Limb_bow

This seemed exactly like what was mentioned on the post. Someone asking in my DMs about a riser... Not a bow...









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## J36

I hope karma finds these people!


----------



## Michael Sellers

I used to be a semi active member of Archery Talk. I made a few posts,, but mainly I brokered many bow deals with members of Archery Talk for members of my Archery Club. This new policy 20 posts rule denied access to the classified adds. I took a multi year break from this forum as a result of your policy. I am all in favor of protecting members from scammers, but I am not of of those scammed. Furthermore, I don't like being lumped into same category as the scammers. 

I don't know how to police the dishonest people of the world, and I don't have a solution to this problem. I just don't like being associated with your problems.


----------



## Deserthuntr

Hi. Please look out for anyone using the following PayPal/email adresses:
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected]

Think he/she/it/they are form Kenya in Africa.


----------



## Reddawg619

I just wanna buy and sell! The 20 post rule isn’t terrible and will help weed out the bad apples.


----------



## Deserthuntr

Another one:
[email protected]


----------



## brandonmsmith9

Appreciate the extra requirements to cut down on scammers.


----------



## mattv1

I was looking to buy a bow on here, but it looks like is crawling with scammers. Why did they get rid of the feedback system that use to have?


----------



## Incupoint

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


👍 thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kurtislowe68

805-738-6240 is a number you can be on look out for. I believe he’s a scammer, he text me about selling a bow. Asked me my budget when I asked how much he wanted for it. Wouldn’t take PayPal because he didn’t have it then when I tell I’m not buying because of too many red flags with him he all of a sudden has PayPal. I just said no thanks and ended text messages with him.


----------



## Quad-ryder

Thanks for the heads up !


----------



## MikeHawk

*Joined a moment ago... SMH!


----------



## Merrittb

It’s a shame how you can’t just trust anyone these days. Hopefully never have to go through the headaches others have posted about.


----------



## TiogaCB

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


thank you Administrator for printing your warning above...this happened to me and thankfully there were enough red flags for me to recognize (eventually) that the guy that replied to me was a scam...he used the email address [email protected] ...he used the "friend has one" line and sent a stock photo of the tree stand I was looking for...shame I can't get my hands on the bum and hang him by that tree stand


----------



## Harleyrod14

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


This makes it tough for us new guys. The 20 post/2 weeks is bad rule. My company deals with internet sales all the time. Use good payment methods like PayPal or a credit card with buyer protection.


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Harleyrod14 said:


> This makes it tough for us new guys. The 20 post/2 weeks is bad rule. My company deals with internet sales all the time. Use good payment methods like PayPal or a credit card with buyer protection.


Blah, blah, blah...


----------



## H. R. Pearson

GEEZ, you new guys sure have it tough…LOFL.


----------



## Highlander2021

yep, its a dangerous world out there. Be careful


----------



## BigJohnx13

Harleyrod14 said:


> The 20 post/2 weeks is bad rule.


On some of our local Forums scamming is so bad we made a 50 post count or 6 months rule. Newbys are whatched and any post to boost post counts like "i like it" etc that does not contain valid info or sense is removed by moderators. Most buyers also ask someone on the forum that stays in same town as the seller to inspect the item before purchase. As soon as you let the seller knows someone is coming to check the item, scamsters back out of the deal . This cuts about 90% of scamsters deals Tough but works.


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Highlander2021 said:


> yep, its a dangerous world out there. Be careful


Welcome to AT from NE


----------



## Harleyrod14

H. R. Pearson said:


> Welcome to AT from NE


This is our typical world today. We have to help everybody, especially the people that make dumb decisions. For example,.I contacted a seller about a bow and he only takes postal money orders.... Wow, he is either too stupid to understand that a buyer has no protection this way or he is trying to scam someone. When he told me this, I was automatically out. But, someone will do it and get taken. This is the guy the rules are designed for. Instead of giving the dummy an education that costs them money, we make rules to keep them from hurting themselves. Now, will I ever get taken? Could. But the scammer will have been vetted to my best ability and if something feels wrong, I will stop. I am a reputable buyer and seller on Ebay that is tired of paying their inflated fees. AT could take a page out of their book and be the in between for some transactions. Make a sale and you don't get paid until the buyer is happy or the package is delivered. My point is that there is a better way and dummies are going to continue to give money to scammers whether it is here or somewhere else. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 1bigdawg

Harleyrod14 said:


> This is our typical world today. We have to help everybody, especially the people that make dumb decisions. For example,.I contacted a seller about a bow and he only takes postal money orders.... Wow, he is either too stupid to understand that a buyer has no protection this way or he is trying to scam someone. When he told me this, I was automatically out. But, someone will do it and get taken. This is the guy the rules are designed for. Instead of giving the dummy an education that costs them money, we make rules to keep them from hurting themselves. Now, will I ever get taken? Could. But the scammer will have been vetted to my best ability and if something feels wrong, I will stop. I am a reputable buyer and seller on Ebay that is tired of paying their inflated fees. AT could take a page out of their book and be the in between for some transactions. Make a sale and you don't get paid until the buyer is happy or the package is delivered. My point is that there is a better way and dummies are going to continue to give money to scammers whether it is here or somewhere else. Just my 2 cents.


Or the guy wanting Postal Money orders thinking he is safe with those will be taken with fraudulent Postal Money Orders. Unfortunately if it is printed it can be manipulated for fraudulent activity. I worked for 10 years with a financial firm handling fraud and fraud losses. I saw every kind of printed tender even US Treasury checks used as fraudulent devices.


----------



## Harleyrod14

1bigdawg said:


> Or the guy wanting Postal Money orders thinking he is safe with those will be taken with fraudulent Postal Money Orders. Unfortunately if it is printed it can be manipulated for fraudulent activity. I worked for 10 years with a financial firm handling fraud and fraud losses. I saw every kind of printed tender even US Treasury checks used as fraudulent devices.


You are absolutely correct bigdawg. Sometimes you can be your own worst enemy trying to protect yourself. I use PayPal even though it costs me something. Their rates are reasonable given the peace of mind that comes with it. However, Ebay has just gotten out of control charging nearly 14 percent (works out to 13.7 something) and they charge the seller a percent of the sales tax collected, which is bs . Look, I don't claim to have all the answers, but there is definitely room for improvement.


----------



## 1bigdawg

Harleyrod14 said:


> You are absolutely correct bigdawg. Sometimes you can be your own worst enemy trying to protect yourself. I use PayPal even though it costs me something. Their rates are reasonable given the peace of mind that comes with it. However, Ebay has just gotten out of control charging nearly 14 percent (works out to 13.7 something) and they charge the seller a percent of the sales tax collected, which is bs . Look, I don't claim to have all the answers, but there is definitely room for improvement.


 Careful with services rendered through PayPal you have no recourse, I know from experience I got scammed by a contractor.


----------



## Letsgopens

Is it just me or are we to the point we just buy new so we don’t get ripped off. All I wanted was a Mathews traverse not inundated with scammers for 2 days


----------



## 1bigdawg

Letsgopens said:


> Is it just me or are we to the point we just buy new so we don’t get ripped off. All I wanted was a Mathews traverse not inundated with scammers for 2 days


It would seem so.


----------



## jch77

That's nice to hear


----------



## dadalowery

We need the rating system back. It helped so much......


----------



## H. R. Pearson

jch77 said:


> That's nice to hear


glad we could help brother.
Welcome to ArcheryTalk from NE


----------



## Billybags

Good reads. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnuke27

Very good information here, thanks.


----------



## WiscoHunter86

Rangerrich said:


> I personally am not a scammer. I would like to look at the classifieds and I'm unable to view them until I post 20 times this is not an unattainable goal I just prefer to read the posts and see what people are talking about in the archery world.
> Sometimes I find opinions weather my own or somebody else's to be just that an opinion and unfortunately most post I read have a lot of opinion and a small percentage of fact. Well personal experience speaks for a lot when replying to a post I commend everyone in this form for trying to keep it very professional and trying to keep the forum free of scammers.


I agree. I had an account years ago but had kids and didn’t use it. Now I have to start over because my email and login changed….


----------



## Billybags

I do the same thing. I’m a browser. It’s like walking into Home Depot for one thing but I browse the whole store because I’ll know I want it when I see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bldtralr

rossb3363 is a scammer just tried to sell me some camo pants and used an old google pic he sent me his email which is [email protected] Mods please delete


----------



## Gooser71

cs1983 said:


> A quick way to circumvent folks not having an item they are posting for "sale" would be to either require, or otherwise as a grass roots thing, have folks post pictures of said item with their username simply written on a piece of paper in the picture with the items. Prevents re-use of photos since it ties that picture to a user.





HbDane said:


> Hell yeah!!! Thank you


thumbs up


----------



## foamhunter77

Why not have a feed back rating for members.


----------



## Bowhunter556

I agree a feedback system would be very helpful like it is on eBay. Users would have a better idea of who they are buying from or selling to.


----------



## al0885

We used to have one guys. Talking works wonders and some of us have been liking the thread of a purchase after receiving the item that way you can see the users previous sale items and that it was liked I realize it’s not fail proof but it’s a start


----------



## stick monkey

bowonly_5
He's not a true scammer but he lies in his classifieds. And a dick to deal with.


----------



## CK1

yink4boss is a scammer. Beware!! No paypal accounts would work (thankfully) and wanted me to use gift cards and take pics of them. HAHA. I said I would do money order once I received the cams and he said he has zero money to ship. Just on and on and on.....WATCH THIS ONE!!!


----------



## Low Country Archer

maverickjone9 is a scammer. He insists on friends and family and his phone number comes up as a scam on a Google search. 

Sorry I rushed a thread, should've seen this one first.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

CK1 said:


> yink4boss is a scammer. Beware!! No paypal accounts would work (thankfully) and wanted me to use gift cards and take pics of them. HAHA. I said I would do money order once I received the cams and he said he has zero money to ship. Just on and on and on.....WATCH THIS ONE!!!


Banned him as well. Don’t need these guys ruining the classifieds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Low Country Archer said:


> maverickjone9 is a scammer. He insists on friends and family and his phone number comes up as a scam on a Google search.
> 
> Sorry I rushed a thread, should've seen this one first.


Banned. Sorry for inconvenience these scammers cause. Wish feedback would come back. Trust me I’ve tried asking for it to return. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucket

stick monkey said:


> bowonly_5
> He's not a true scammer but he lies in his classifieds. And a dick to deal with.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## DJO

Dadof6sons is a scammer. Here is the PM he sent me. I contacted the guy and it was a scam.

*Dadof6sons
Registered*
Joined 18 d ago
1 Posts

14 h ago

I have a friend that have it for sale you can pm him ur self

(505) 510-2831


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reply Quote
Like


----------



## Rage76

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Thanks for the heads up, Highly appreciated 👍👍😎


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

DJO said:


> Dadof6sons is a scammer. Here is the PM he sent me. I contacted the guy and it was a scam.
> 
> *Dadof6sons
> Registered*
> Joined 18 d ago
> 1 Posts
> 
> 14 h ago
> 
> I have a friend that have it for sale you can pm him ur self
> 
> (505) 510-2831
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Reply Quote
> Like


Banned him. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team91

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Drizzu

Someone on here refused to sell me a bow because I was new, afterwards I posted something asking why I couldn’t and someone pointed me in the right direction, but how can you be scammed if you sell a bow? Once it’s paid for it’s paid for correct? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Drizzu said:


> Someone on here refused to sell me a bow because I was new, afterwards I posted something asking why I couldn’t and someone pointed me in the right direction, but how can you be scammed if you sell a bow? Once it’s paid for it’s paid for correct? Or am I missing something here?


 The rules aren't going to be changed for you. So get over it.


----------



## DMC60

Robspartacus said:


> Got a guy trying to buy my Prevail. He's had 3 post all together and all in the classifieds. Pathfinder888 is his handle. Could be a glitch in the system not showing but 3 post (which I looked up individually). Sent the information to the mods. Hopefully they figure this out. If he's legit please delete this post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Just do the deal through paypal goods and services or FTF.


----------



## DMC60

Drizzu said:


> Someone on here refused to sell me a bow because I was new, afterwards I posted something asking why I couldn’t and someone pointed me in the right direction, but how can you be scammed if you sell a bow? Once it’s paid for it’s paid for correct? Or am I missing something here?


You need 10 more posts..


----------



## Drizzu

H. R. Pearson said:


> The rules aren't going to be changed for you. So get over it.


Never asked for the rules to be changed, please don’t try to start an argument from me asking a simple question


----------



## WAC12

Another potential scammer…..I never replied to his message but he suggested communicating through email ([email protected])










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NockedUp19319

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:



Holy smokes you aren’t kidding. I have been on a hiatus for about 7 months and posted in the WTB adds and got lit up with scammers. Saying have have what I am looking for but wanted my email to send pics. Be careful out there!


----------



## brentoverway67

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Just uncovered user "Johnmorrison". He/she responded to my WTB ad and referred me to his father who supposed had the bow I was looking for. After 2 bogus PayPal account email addresses, I offered to have a friend pick it up in person. That was the end of the negotiation. People are so evil. This is why I like face to face deals.


----------



## brentoverway67

NockedUp19319 said:


> Holy smokes you aren’t kidding. I have been on a hiatus for about 7 months and posted in the WTB adds and got lit up with scammers. Saying have have what I am looking for but wanted my email to send pics. Be careful out there!


I had the same thing. Going back to in person deals. It sucks, but I would rather pay new price than get ripped off trying to buy used


----------



## MeArrow

1bigdawg said:


> It would seem so.





1bigdawg said:


> It would seem so.


I must say 1bigdawg your profile pic is hilarious!


----------



## Kingaggie

Add this one to the list of scammers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahw

Scammer
[email protected]


----------



## ckrom

This is great information thanks for posting. 👍


----------



## ptegler

personally just joined AT (8 mo ago?) have read tons, just never posted much. I Never realized I needed a bunch of posts just to talk to someone selling something in the classifieds. I'd joined AT having stumbled on the classifieds doing a google search. Still bummed, but i guess seeing these posts I understand the principles spoken here. 
tnx for the vent
ptegler


----------



## 3d-deerhunter

Tk7 is a scammer. I have wtb add. The person messaged me with a phone number to contact them at. Very quickly in the texted message got pushy. Acted like we agreed to a deal. I did a little research on the phone number and found this.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Tk7 is banned. Thanks for info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3d-deerhunter

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Tk7 is banned. Thanks for info.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## BearTxArch

Add this guy to the list


----------



## BearTxArch

And also this guy...


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

They are also banned. Thanks for FYI’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnneefl

FYI, I had a looking for Switchback Cam up and this guy 706-431-5391 "Emmydaimes beauty" was the paypal... scammed me for 45.00... never sent it quit answering text messages etc..He then tried to sell me a V3 27 for 535.00 lol. Email was [email protected] as well.


----------



## Billybags

Easy prey. It’s like donating to a charity from the mail do it once and you made the list. Next thing you know your mailbox is full of that stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danreino2

Not sure how to report this, but i just got duped out of a couple hundred bucks. Guess i forgot what kind of world we live in. I’ve had such a great experience with Archery talk the last few years, made some new contacts with folks, learned a lit and helped a few also. Guess i learned an expensive lesson


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Danreino2 said:


> View attachment 7567843
> View attachment 7567843
> Not sure how to report this, but i just got duped out of a couple hundred bucks. Guess i forgot what kind of world we live in. I’ve had such a great experience with Archery talk the last few years, made some new contacts with folks, learned a lit and helped a few also. Guess i learned an expensive lesson


Did you PayPal with goods and services? If so please start a dispute ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danreino2

I did start a dispute. However i did paypal family and friends. I still don’t understand how this guy was able to post if he was already banned. Total bummer


----------



## timothyknighton

Thank you


----------



## boonez40

Got a guy pretending to be another member, so I messaged the member. This is the scammers email address









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBowHunter1988

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


 thank you for the heads up


----------



## MrBowHunter1988

boonez40 said:


> Got a guy pretending to be another member, so I messaged the member. This is the scammers email address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Wow thank you for the heads up


----------



## SITKA SLAYER

Thank you for information


----------



## sjmauldi

Here’s another one:


----------



## MatthiasPeregrino

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Hey! Appreciate the heads up. As a new person on this forum I'm trying to be responsible and complete my 20 posts. Getting scammed upon doing so would totally suck!! Thank you!


----------



## MatthiasPeregrino

Commfishmtk said:


> jamesmarcush3 Is a scammer I posted an add looking for some sticks and he sent a pm with cell number I texted him and he sent me a picture of exactly what I was looking for. A quick google search and voila the second picture to pop up was pictures of hawk helium sticks from a DIY post on saddlehunter.com. I pmed Lou but wanted to put it here as well


Nice catch! thanks for the tip.


----------



## Clayf250

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Salbtgl

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Understandable, just frustrating


----------



## al0885

Bright78 another one


----------



## Muy Grande

I think an adjustment of your rules is needed regarding the payment through PayPal F&F...unless you support Brandon government over reach and sending people an IRS form next spring for selling used equipment to a fellow forum member. It's pretty simple to me, if someone is uncomfortable with that route of payment, don't buy it.


----------



## Coltoncashh

Trying to reach user Erb1159 to purchase a bow but not having any luck replying to messages and I cannot post on the classified page due to being a new user. Anyone know how to gain permission to post on classifieds. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H. R. Pearson

Coltoncashh said:


> Trying to reach user Erb1159 to purchase a bow but not having any luck replying to messages and I cannot post on the classified page due to being a new user. Anyone know how to gain permission to post on classifieds. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a thread to report scammers. Not out yourself as not being able to read and follow forum rules.


----------



## Coltoncashh

Thanks for your opinion needed that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coltoncashh

H. R. Pearson said:


> This is a thread to report scammers. Not out yourself as not being able to read and follow forum rules.


^ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnneefl

I have a post up for a V3 cam and this guy sent me a text, of course he didn't reply in archery talk...but figured I'd give you his number and show you what he sent..he tried to trick me in a Z7 X cam lol...morons!


----------



## RH1

My god the scammers are out of control in the classifieds. 
I posted a WTB in the bows and have had 6 different messages from 1 post wonders saying, 
Hi I know a guy who has what your looking for and attached emails for me to contact them. Becareful every one. 
Does anyone think I should post all there screen names and the email addresses that they sent me?


----------



## H. R. Pearson

RH1 said:


> My god the scammers are out of control in the classifieds.
> I posted a WTB in the bows and have had 6 different messages from 1 post wonders saying,
> Hi I know a guy who has what your looking for and attached emails for me to contact them. Becareful every one.
> Does anyone think I should post all there screen names and the email addresses that they sent me?


How about reporting them to a moderator so they can ban them, instead of wondering if you should out them.


----------



## RH1

H. R. Pearson said:


> How about reporting them to a moderator so they can ban them, instead of wondering if you should out them.


How do you know that haven't been reported?
genius!


----------



## The Phantom

Post the email address. They usually change the screen name but keep the same email address.


----------



## Undefeated

Thanks. Am now sure i wont gall prey to any of those fake guys who claim to be archers (scammers)


----------



## fordava820

Thank you


----------



## MattMo85

Thank you for keeping up with this, I am new here and trying to learn the ropes! I appreciate the heads up!


----------



## Kendale

Thanks for the info


----------



## Emcharcher99

Scam alart


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Emcharcher99 said:


> Scam alart
> View attachment 7608185


Permanently banned. 

Thanks for fyi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkoholic87

Felton is a scammer and the account should be shutdown asap. Tried to con me into buying a rangefinder and the photos were stolen from Facebook. I asked Felton to take photos with a piece of paper with the date written down, but would not cooperate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Felton

@Elkoholic87 is a Scammer


----------



## Felton

Elkoholic87 said:


> Felton is a scammer and the account should be shutdown asap. Tried to con me into buying a rangefinder and the photos were stolen from Facebook. I asked Felton to take photos with a piece of paper with the date written down, but would not cooperate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a scamming piece of ****, I'm getting your account
disabled.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Elkoholic87 said:


> Felton is a scammer and the account should be shutdown asap. Tried to con me into buying a rangefinder and the photos were stolen from Facebook. I asked Felton to take photos with a piece of paper with the date written down, but would not cooperate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Banned. Good eye on those pictures. I see lots of people doing that on Facebook. Using others photos to scam. 

You’ve been here 7 years, for him to call you the scammer is uncalled for when he was caught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows

Just got a scam PM. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Itneedsmorearrows said:


> Just got a scam PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Banned him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abstrakt

I’m a new user and I came on here because I have some left-handed bows I’m very leery of selling online However I don’t know too many people that are left handed


----------



## Timd1210

Same


----------



## Timd1210

Too many scammers all over .


----------



## MKC

another scammer


----------



## MaineHunter1

Can a mod or someone who knows everyone here contact me, I have a deal for a bow but, it seems shady to me .

apparently not..


----------



## bowabuk

*im getting these messages last couple days. Beware*


----------



## sizthediz

So I purchased a mathews scs here. Deal was for $40 I get notification from USPS that I have to pick up. I call and they say I have to pay another $18 because seller put in overnight shipping package. I feel like refusing package and disputing with PayPal. Feel like this person scammed me. Not gonna out them yet but definitely leaving bad review. I could have purchased local for this price. Vent over


----------



## laxwyo

I know facebook selling, people starting posting paper with their name and the date on it so buyers knew they actually had the bow. Sort of like hostage pic where you hold up today's paper lol


----------



## V3x

I just posted a wanted ad and got this in less than 5 minutes. 😄

Unreal


----------



## Itneedsmorearrows

Found another one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

V3x said:


> I just posted a wanted ad and got this in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Unreal
> View attachment 7626016


He’s banned. Thanks for FYI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Itneedsmorearrows said:


> Found another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gone as well. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawnneefl

Just letting all know check this scammer out..I asked if anyone had Black on black XLR8 bow for sale..I get a text message saying, LIKE THIS? Well as I'm looking at the picture, I'm like wow that looks like my old one lol.... then I notice the background... this small little shop its in.... Well low and behold, I'm like wait the **** a minute...thats MY BOW and MY SHOP! My small shop I started 2yrs ago (which now i'm in a 2500sqft building) lol..I text him...here you see the pics lol. Watch out for this guy, thats the cell number. Talk about being busted huh! MY SHOP MY BOW LOL.


----------



## Weld&Hunt

Good information here. Thank you!


----------



## epyon

Shawnneefl said:


> Just letting all know check this scammer out..I asked if anyone had Black on black XLR8 bow for sale..I get a text message saying, LIKE THIS? Well as I'm looking at the picture, I'm like wow that looks like my old one lol.... then I notice the background... this small little shop its in.... Well low and behold, I'm like wait the **** a minute...thats MY BOW and MY SHOP! My small shop I started 2yrs ago (which now i'm in a 2500sqft building) lol..I text him...here you see the pics lol. Watch out for this guy, thats the cell number. Talk about being busted huh! MY SHOP MY BOW LOL.
> View attachment 7628874
> 
> View attachment 7628873


What amazing self destruction LOL


----------



## 45acpguy

Shawnneefl said:


> Just letting all know check this scammer out..I asked if anyone had Black on black XLR8 bow for sale..I get a text message saying, LIKE THIS? Well as I'm looking at the picture, I'm like wow that looks like my old one lol.... then I notice the background... this small little shop its in.... Well low and behold, I'm like wait the **** a minute...thats MY BOW and MY SHOP! My small shop I started 2yrs ago (which now i'm in a 2500sqft building) lol..I text him...here you see the pics lol. Watch out for this guy, thats the cell number. Talk about being busted huh! MY SHOP MY BOW LOL.
> View attachment 7628874
> 
> View attachment 7628873


LMAO!!


----------



## sierrahunter413

Thanks for looking out mods. I'm new here, looking to buy a bow. Good to know the forum is doing it's best to weed out the scams. Need to get my post count up so I can purchase a bow.


----------



## OKC_Ken

This is definitely helpful, will be on the lookout.


----------



## Blackeagle1

Add this scumbag to the list. Tried to get me for $800.


----------



## Kozimoto

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


Thanks


----------



## Cowpoke

I have been on archery talk since March of 2004 I have 363 posts yet I can’t access the classified. Is there a reason for this??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme vft17

Is there an issue with classifieds at the moment? Nothing populates on the app for anything under that section. I looked at other sections on the app and they are working. 

Thanks


----------



## quackaddict

Extreme vft17 said:


> Is there an issue with classifieds at the moment? Nothing populates on the app for anything under that section. I looked at other sections on the app and they are working.
> 
> Thanks


Wondering the same thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CASHMONEY

Guys there is an Issue with the phone app or tapatalk but everything is up on the desktop


quackaddict said:


> Wondering the same thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytarcher62

I had a WTB ad up and within an hour someone texted they had what I was looking the "seller had only been a member for 4 hours and only 2 posts. just received another query about a bow I currently have listed in the classifieds with an offer I was ready to counter the offer when I noticed the perspective buyer only had 2 previous posts. curious how scammers are circumventing the rules


----------



## CSACANNONEER

As a new member here, I would like to look at the classified but am now forced to make unneeded posts just to be able to do that. While I am new to archery, I do have a long history and good online reputation on several firearms forums. After reading some of the suggestions here, I really like the one requiring a picture with the user's name on it. I also will play with potential scammers by asking where they are located and then telling them that I'll be in or near their town within the week and would prefer a FTF transaction. That normally shuts them down after I've wasted as much of their time as I can afford to.


----------



## Hunter35745

Is there a wall of shame with a list of known scammers?


----------



## Hbowhunter

Mack01 new scammer......
email: [email protected]


----------



## pipcount

Mack01 trying to reel me in now.. going to see a bit what occurs. He seems a bit more cautious than some- I have stopped two prior purchases by using google image search, found original images on our forums that were hijacked for the scam. None of images this fellow sent appeared in the image search... odd.


----------



## pipcount

Update.. asked some basic questions like "you sent pic of three Border 23" risers, which one are you looking to sell?" and "how can I tell if you are a reputable person?" and got back a series of responses, none of which answered my basic questions.. So I am going to mess with him a bit, say "wow Great deal, super excited, how do I pay, etc. etc. and drive him nuts 

Beside being clumsy, guy is annoying, I will return favor.


----------



## pipcount

ok.. getting tired of yanking the chain, and he seems to have started a second false identity to ask me questions.. so I asked "I am going to be travelling a bit soon, can you send care of a friend of mine at the office of attorney of Texas who runs our fraud department? "

Second scammer name- [email protected]


----------



## Imamusd

I hate the whole scamming crap. I work my butt off to get what I have, and most times I have to sell something before purchasing a replacement. Ive sold quite a few bowling balls, and luckily only had to deal with one shady guy.


----------



## WVarcher01

Don’t know if anyone will see this but hope they will. First time I’ve encountered this, someone screenshotted my account and pretended to be me and took money from someone. 

If an admin sees this please message me and I can send you the screenshots I took of the conservation with the buyer after he sent money to who he thought was me. Thanks and be safe


----------



## TheLlama

Thanks for the info. Is there a running list of scammer emails members can add to?


----------



## Ches

Here is another possible scammer. I did a WTB post. Got an email from member "Lekefe3090", told me to contact him by email "[email protected]", I did, we communicated and things were going good till I checked and there was no conversation post like he sent me on AT. I then did a member look up and he did not come up???, he then sent me a note saying to send payment to "[email protected]" and to boot he wanted Friends and Family??? That was the end of my communications. Smelled like a rat to me.
Ches.


----------



## Ches

I read on here that anyone that wants to contact you by email should be questioned. I find email easier to communicate thru. But, check there membership on here first, then decide if you want to contact him.
Ches.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher"

Ches said:


> Here is another possible scammer. I did a WTB post. Got an email from member "Lekefe3090", told me to contact him by email "[email protected]", I did, we communicated and things were going good till I checked and there was no conversation post like he sent me on AT. I then did a member look up and he did not come up???, he then sent me a note saying to send payment to "[email protected]" and to boot he wanted Friends and Family??? That was the end of my communications. Smelled like a rat to me.
> Ches.



Screen shot the conversation and turn the address into PayPal; Maybe they'll think twice before trying to scam when their account is closed.


----------



## Robby636

Thanks.


----------



## Paul Gonzales

This dude contacted me thru my cell phone which I did not disclose on my pm to Eholguin. Me and Mr. Holguin made a good deal thru PayPal and this guy sends me this late last night.


----------



## jeters66535

I get the reasoning behind doing this but it also punishes new members who may be legit. There was a bow on here I wanted to buy and couldn't contact the member due to this restriction. I have been on here off and on for several years but don't post much. Just read and try to learn things.


----------



## Tolbnd

jeters66535 said:


> I get the reasoning behind doing this but it also punishes new members who may be legit. There was a bow on here I wanted to buy and couldn't contact the member due to this restriction. I have been on here off and on for several years but don't post much. Just read and try to learn things.


The classifieds are a privilege to members. You have become part of the community, so if you were to try and buy something, no one knows who you are and if there's any validity to your account because until this post, you have never involved yourself in any discussion on the forum. Someone might take a chance and sell to you, but they can't go look up your posts and see you're real, and someone that can probably be trusted to do business with. The 20 posts isn't just about you, it's about the person that you try to do business with.


----------



## jeters66535

Tolbnd said:


> The classifieds are a privilege to members. You have become part of the community, so if you were to try and buy something, no one knows who you are and if there's any validity to your account because until this post, you have never involved yourself in any discussion on the forum. Someone might take a chance and sell to you, but they can't go look up your posts and see you're real, and someone that can probably be trusted to do business with. The 20 posts isn't just about you, it's about the person that you try to do business with.


That's ok There is always EBay and Facebook. It's a damn shame a guy who has been a seller on EBay since 2000 with a 100% rating has to grovel to be able to buy in here. I don't see it as a privelege. I see it as punishing legit buyers/sellers who maybe want to just hang out and learn. Been here learning and reading for two years now and had to work to be able to buy a bow I really wanted.


----------



## Tolbnd

jeters66535 said:


> That's ok There is always EBay and Facebook. It's a damn shame a guy who has been a seller on EBay since 2000 with a 100% rating has to grovel to be able to buy in here. I don't see it as a privelege. I see it as punishing legit buyers/sellers who maybe want to just hang out and learn. Been here learning and reading for two years now and had to work to be able to buy a bow I really wanted.



👍 Good Plan.

I wouldn't think being part of the community is that difficult in order to build some trust with the rest of the people here, but hey, if all you're here for is the classifieds, then ebay is definitely the place for you. Good luck.


----------



## Sethro

I need to get with a moderator on a pretty sophisticated scam that I almost fell to. Please pm me and I will share details. I have a phone number of the person


----------



## redrocket288

Sethro said:


> I need to get with a moderator on a pretty sophisticated scam that I almost fell to. Please pm me and I will share details. I have a phone number of the person


Please, share your experience so others are aware.


----------



## Sethro

Ok check this out. There is a post by "baller" who was selling a shibuya target sight which are hard to come by. I asked if this was still for sale. I then received a text message (see screenshots below of text thread with repeat ad pics of the sight from a scammer sending me his vemmo, then paypal address telling me it's mine. The next day "baller" told me it already sold and "sorry". I quickly texted back and asked who I thought was baller why he told me it had already sold. The texting scammer then told me he hadn't criss referenced his pm and that it was indeed me it was sold to. I later received a pm from "baller" and that it had actually sold a week ago, which I obviously hadn't funded yet. I asked the scanmer how he got my phone number to text and he said it was on an old post....audience.....think about it before you put your cell # out there. This guy had been holding and tracking my activity with a phone number he had harvested months ago to wait and see when I would post that I had made an offer on the listing. Even put a picture of the sight with a lame story that it was his backup sight. I asked for his username in text before I called him out and he said it was "bow hunter" and I new I was in trouble. Truly perplexed that someone would spend this kind of effort. See his phone number below to beware. Thank you "baller" for helping me realize what had happened. FYI baller is a stand up guy.


----------



## redrocket288

Sethro said:


> Ok check this out. There is a post by "baller" who was selling a shibuya target sight which are hard to come by. I asked if this was still for sale. I then received a text message (see screenshots below of text thread with repeat ad pics of the sight from a scammer sending me his vemmo, then paypal address telling me it's mine. The next day "baller" told me it already sold and "sorry". I quickly texted back and asked who I thought was baller why he told me it had already sold. The texting scammer then told me he hadn't criss referenced his pm and that it was indeed me it was sold to. I later received a pm from "baller" and that it had actually sold a week ago, which I obviously hadn't funded yet. I asked the scanmer how he got my phone number to text and he said it was on an old post....audience.....think about it before you put your cell # out there. This guy had been holding and tracking my activity with a phone number he had harvested months ago to wait and see when I would post that I had made an offer on the listing. Even put a picture of the sight with a lame story that it was his backup sight. I asked for his username in text before I called him out and he said it was "bow hunter" and I new I was in trouble. Truly perplexed that someone would spend this kind of effort. See his phone number below to beware. Thank you "baller" for helping me realize what had happened. FYI baller is a stand up guy.


Thanks for posting…and very solid advice on not putting your phone number out there.


----------



## OlJanet

I will seek them out


----------



## windknotnc

Appreciate the heads up


----------



## aeds151

This is why i dont do phone number stuff. Be smart guys.


----------



## Road_Clam

Scammers still in force. Within 10 min of posting a WTB ad for a bow i got a poorly constructed vague grammar "my friend has you item" 3rd party reply asking to contact a gmail account for info.


----------



## Kevind62

I see a lot of posts on this topic regarding PP and VENMO. This is the first flag you should look for when these are the *only *two options available. When the seller only accepts these two, and you do not personally know the seller whether from long time experience with the seller on this or any other social site, or through other means you should immediately terminate the communication. The issue with PP and VENMO is they both have payment methods that are non-recoverable. Through normal PP payments you can contest a payment and recover it. If you use Friends & Family direct transfers this money is gone once you hit Confirm and you cannot get it back. Same with VENMO. Most scammers want you to use these methods knowing once they have the money you're screwed. They will tell you that this is the fastest transfer and will guarantee your shipment same day. If you come across a website that has something you've been looking for and can't find anywhere else, this should also be a red flag. How can a fly-by-night online seller suddenly come across an item that no major retailer can get their hands on and have it in large quantities? You'll also see these online scammers with a "minimum order" $$ amount and boast Free Shipping. Usually $200+. No legitimate seller has a flat minimum order. Now, there are legitimate sites that have a minimum order to "qualify" for free shipping. BassPro/Cabela's and Academy do this all the time. The scammers simply have a set minimum order just to process your order. If you fall for this and send them your money, you might want to keep shopping for your item elsewhere and kiss your funds good-bye. 

Personally, I don't have a problem with this site restricting sales to established members. This isn't ebay or Amazon. The site is not designed or operated for this purpose. Selling is a privilege. Protecting it's members is first and foremost. I appreciate that.


----------



## tomi.backman1000

I can't recommend doing business with someone you don't know beforehand, it usually just makes you feel bad 🤔


----------



## mtnman57

dont put your phone number on here anywhere! they'll find it and get you! I promise!


----------



## aeds151

mtnman57 said:


> dont put your phone number on here anywhere! they'll find it and get you! I promise!


What about bow serial numbers?


----------



## MrMTB08

Good to know


----------



## natecina

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## natecina

mtnman57 said:


> dont put your phone number on here anywhere! they'll find it and get you! I promise!


TRUTH! Good point.


----------



## Cobra9513

Thanks for the info.


----------



## OlJanet

aeds151 said:


> This is why i dont do phone number stuff. Be smart guys.


Would this pose a potential issue?


----------



## verticalelitevaulter

I get it, but it is still frustrating. I really need a new release quickly and the only place I can find what I want is on here (Stan Perfex, thumb XL) and I am running out of time. I am not much of a conversation person, I will read and learn but do not respond alot. Oh well 10 days and 12 posts to go I think

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbuckdn

I just attempted to buy an item last week form a guy with a good post count and a great seller rating however there was 0 communication 
When I told him I wanted the item he posted his gmail I don’t even know if it was supposed to be for PayPal or Venmo or what I emailed it and got no response so I pasted again that we seem to have a lack of communication to which there was no response??? I abandoned my wish to buy 
Communication to me is big and if no communication no sale


----------



## Bckcast

IGluIt4U said:


> We have had a recent uptick in scammers trying to take advantage of our members using the classifieds. Please be very wary of anyone that says 'I have a friend', 'Call this guy, he has what you are looking for', etc.... Some are using pm's to contact other members, most have zero post history and are new members. Some are targeting those who are posting WTB ads in particular.
> 
> Please read the rules of posting in the classifieds and pay particular attention to the sections that detail communication with the other party. Get a phone number and physically speak to the other party. Get their address information, etc... DO NOT deal with them if they are not being open and honest about these details. You can always forward any communications by email or pm to one of the mods/admins here and we will deal with any suspected scammers asap.
> 
> Please be vigilant, especially in these trying times. :yo:


This just makes good sense. Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Bckcast

HbDane said:


> Hell yeah!!! Thank you


Smoke 'em out!


----------



## OlJanet

verticalelitevaulter said:


> I get it, but it is still frustrating. I really need a new release quickly and the only place I can find what I want is on here (Stan Perfex, thumb XL) and I am running out of time. I am not much of a conversation person, I will read and learn but do not respond alot. Oh well 10 days and 12 posts to go I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


You will be fine, I promise


----------



## verticalelitevaulter

OlJanet said:


> You will be fine, I promise


 Didn't remember asking you, but thanks for that


----------



## OlJanet

verticalelitevaulter said:


> Didn't remember asking you, but thanks for that


1 more post closer. Now you are gettin it. Good job! Keep it up!


----------



## Atchcraft

I’ve been buying and selling, on different forums, for many years. I’ve had great luck, but have learned a lot of lessons along the way as well. One thing I can say is, buying and selling pretty much anywhere has gotten silly. Gregslist, offer up… some people are just weird or hard to deal with.

I definitely understand and respect the posting rules. Yes, it’s a challenge when you’re new and start out as you should, by reading and learning. But, the flip side is, post count isn’t the end all, be all of integrity or experience.

…that’s my $.02, and another post closer

Cheers!


----------



## j.cul

Appreciate you guys keeping up with this!


----------



## OlJanet

Had 3 different users contact me vis pm tonight for a wtb ad I posted today. All same thing, poor grammar and someone else owns the item that I need to email


----------



## OlJanet

*SCAMMBER ALERT*
denodet958


----------



## OlJanet

Averaging 2 PM’s an hour from wtb in classifieds. All scambers


----------



## Luke Warmwater

OlJanet said:


> Averaging 2 PM’s an hour from wtb in classifieds. All scambers


Click on "REPORT" on every PM you get regarding a WTB item you posted, we can ban the right away.


----------



## OlJanet

Just reported 1 but also emailed him. He said he has the item available. The thing is, I was just posting asking for a review of an item on a certain, less used, setting. Ooooooof


----------



## OlJanet

lihill552
Scamber Alert


----------



## OlJanet

Just reported another one. I seriously cant keep up. My messages are pilling up every hour. Am i the only real person on AT?


----------



## Pro hunter 88

Thanks


----------



## Daduate

I’m no stranger to buying and selling here but I’ve been had ! KY Krazee sold me a b3 omega pro I bought it July 26 and still nothing. First he gave me his PayPal we spoke over the phone and unfortunately I trusted him and did friends and family . I sent him his first $160 even though he was asking $150 to help him out because that’s what I do . He said he can’t deposit it there’s a problem with PayPal so he issues me a refund that says pending , he asks if I can just resend it to him but this time to his wife’s PayPal . Again I send it as my PayPal refund from him showed up in my PayPal app but said pending so whatever I sent it to his wife . So now I paid $320 because the refund was still pending in PayPal. He said OK he will ship the next day. He never did. I texted him the next day he said he was very busy he couldn’t and he apologize no worries. I tell him send it when he can as long as it’s within two weeks he says OK and thanks me. Within the two week timeframe I find out that PayPal declined my refund and get a message from them that I should contact the seller and I get a message on this site from another member asking did I buy a release from Ky Krazee? [emoji848] interesting I replied he told me he too bought a release from him 2 weeks prior to my purchase and had still received nothing and that ky sold me the release on the day he told the other member he was in the hospital and couldn’t . L. Wow ok that’s strange. So I call him he answers starts telling me whatever man just rambling nonsense not even worth repeating. Anyway flash forward a month I still haven’t gotten my release. Craziest thing I can text the dude and he’ll answer me the next day or than within the next two days. But I’m sorry man I just cannot believe that in an entire month you didn’t have the time or the money to pay eight dollars in shipping or refund my money. He told me his wife works 12 hour shifts and can’t make it to the post office. It’s the craziest thing I can call this do that anytime like if you scam me just ****ing block my number. You see the old me would have just paid my boy to find out where he lives based on his number and took a ride out to Kentucky with my boys in a rental car and smashed his ****ing face in. But I have five kids now and my life has changed completely and $320 isn’t worth that nonsense. I haven’t contacted a moderator about it I just don’t care that much. But I figured I could give you guys a heads up so no one else can fall into this trap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlJanet

Daduate said:


> I’m no stranger to buying and selling here but I’ve been had ! KY Krazee sold me a b3 omega pro I bought it July 26 and still nothing. First he gave me his PayPal we spoke over the phone and unfortunately I trusted him and did friends and family . I sent him his first $160 even though he was asking $150 to help him out because that’s what I do . He said he can’t deposit it there’s a problem with PayPal so he issues me a refund that says pending , he asks if I can just resend it to him but this time to his wife’s PayPal . Again I send it as my PayPal refund from him showed up in my PayPal app but said pending so whatever I sent it to his wife . So now I paid $320 because the refund was still pending in PayPal. He said OK he will ship the next day. He never did. I texted him the next day he said he was very busy he couldn’t and he apologize no worries. I tell him send it when he can as long as it’s within two weeks he says OK and thanks me. Within the two week timeframe I find out that PayPal declined my refund and get a message from them that I should contact the seller and I get a message on this site from another member asking did I buy a release from Ky Krazee? [emoji848] interesting I replied he told me he too bought a release from him 2 weeks prior to my purchase and had still received nothing and that ky sold me the release on the day he told the other member he was in the hospital and couldn’t . L. Wow ok that’s strange. So I call him he answers starts telling me whatever man just rambling nonsense not even worth repeating. Anyway flash forward a month I still haven’t gotten my release. Craziest thing I can text the dude and he’ll answer me the next day or than within the next two days. But I’m sorry man I just cannot believe that in an entire month you didn’t have the time or the money to pay eight dollars in shipping or refund my money. He told me his wife works 12 hour shifts and can’t make it to the post office. It’s the craziest thing I can call this do that anytime like if you scam me just ****ing block my number. You see the old me would have just paid my boy to find out where he lives based on his number and took a ride out to Kentucky with my boys in a rental car and smashed his ****ing face in. But I have five kids now and my life has changed completely and $320 isn’t worth that nonsense. I haven’t contacted a moderator about it I just don’t care that much. But I figured I could give you guys a heads up so no one else can fall into this trap
> 
> Pm me this guys number if you do not want to post it here.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OlJanet

We can blast this guy with phone calls and make his life hell until he changes mumbers or refunds. What do you guys think?


----------



## OlJanet

Holy cow, this guy is dense. He is answering my txt promptly after stealing peoples money. I told him he should apply and work for Tethrd. At least that way, their follow ups side to their “customer service” would be improved.


----------



## Tolbnd

OlJanet said:


> Just reported another one. I seriously cant keep up. My messages are pilling up every hour. Am i the only real person on AT?


Yep, you are.


----------



## OlJanet

Tolbnd said:


> Yep, you are.


-Dumb


----------



## j.cul

Daduate said:


> I’m no stranger to buying and selling here but I’ve been had ! KY Krazee sold me a b3 omega pro I bought it July 26 and still nothing. First he gave me his PayPal we spoke over the phone and unfortunately I trusted him and did friends and family . I sent him his first $160 even though he was asking $150 to help him out because that’s what I do . He said he can’t deposit it there’s a problem with PayPal so he issues me a refund that says pending , he asks if I can just resend it to him but this time to his wife’s PayPal . Again I send it as my PayPal refund from him showed up in my PayPal app but said pending so whatever I sent it to his wife . So now I paid $320 because the refund was still pending in PayPal. He said OK he will ship the next day. He never did. I texted him the next day he said he was very busy he couldn’t and he apologize no worries. I tell him send it when he can as long as it’s within two weeks he says OK and thanks me. Within the two week timeframe I find out that PayPal declined my refund and get a message from them that I should contact the seller and I get a message on this site from another member asking did I buy a release from Ky Krazee? [emoji848] interesting I replied he told me he too bought a release from him 2 weeks prior to my purchase and had still received nothing and that ky sold me the release on the day he told the other member he was in the hospital and couldn’t . L. Wow ok that’s strange. So I call him he answers starts telling me whatever man just rambling nonsense not even worth repeating. Anyway flash forward a month I still haven’t gotten my release. Craziest thing I can text the dude and he’ll answer me the next day or than within the next two days. But I’m sorry man I just cannot believe that in an entire month you didn’t have the time or the money to pay eight dollars in shipping or refund my money. He told me his wife works 12 hour shifts and can’t make it to the post office. It’s the craziest thing I can call this do that anytime like if you scam me just ****ing block my number. You see the old me would have just paid my boy to find out where he lives based on his number and took a ride out to Kentucky with my boys in a rental car and smashed his ****ing face in. But I have five kids now and my life has changed completely and $320 isn’t worth that nonsense. I haven’t contacted a moderator about it I just don’t care that much. But I figured I could give you guys a heads up so no one else can fall into this trap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the very least report him.


----------



## OlJanet

Anyone else want to put the heat on this thief with me?


----------



## OlJanet

Daduate said:


> I’m no stranger to buying and selling here but I’ve been had ! KY Krazee sold me a b3 omega pro I bought it July 26 and still nothing. First he gave me his PayPal we spoke over the phone and unfortunately I trusted him and did friends and family . I sent him his first $160 even though he was asking $150 to help him out because that’s what I do . He said he can’t deposit it there’s a problem with PayPal so he issues me a refund that says pending , he asks if I can just resend it to him but this time to his wife’s PayPal . Again I send it as my PayPal refund from him showed up in my PayPal app but said pending so whatever I sent it to his wife . So now I paid $320 because the refund was still pending in PayPal. He said OK he will ship the next day. He never did. I texted him the next day he said he was very busy he couldn’t and he apologize no worries. I tell him send it when he can as long as it’s within two weeks he says OK and thanks me. Within the two week timeframe I find out that PayPal declined my refund and get a message from them that I should contact the seller and I get a message on this site from another member asking did I buy a release from Ky Krazee? [emoji848] interesting I replied he told me he too bought a release from him 2 weeks prior to my purchase and had still received nothing and that ky sold me the release on the day he told the other member he was in the hospital and couldn’t . L. Wow ok that’s strange. So I call him he answers starts telling me whatever man just rambling nonsense not even worth repeating. Anyway flash forward a month I still haven’t gotten my release. Craziest thing I can text the dude and he’ll answer me the next day or than within the next two days. But I’m sorry man I just cannot believe that in an entire month you didn’t have the time or the money to pay eight dollars in shipping or refund my money. He told me his wife works 12 hour shifts and can’t make it to the post office. It’s the craziest thing I can call this do that anytime like if you scam me just ****ing block my number. You see the old me would have just paid my boy to find out where he lives based on his number and took a ride out to Kentucky with my boys in a rental car and smashed his ****ing face in. But I have five kids now and my life has changed completely and $320 isn’t worth that nonsense. I haven’t contacted a moderator about it I just don’t care that much. But I figured I could give you guys a heads up so no one else can fall into this trap
> 
> Keep us updated. Have you had any recent contacts with this guy?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshlipe13

cs1983 said:


> A quick way to circumvent folks not having an item they are posting for "sale" would be to either require, or otherwise as a grass roots thing, have folks post pictures of said item with their username simply written on a piece of paper in the picture with the items. Prevents re-use of photos since it ties that picture to a user.


 Not a bad idea. This is why we can’t have nice things 👍


----------



## miamivicedade

Posted last night that I wanted to buy a Redwrx Case. Got 3 responses from people with single posts trying to hustle. Got a legitimate response too that I'm working with. Be vigilant.


----------



## GottaLuvElite

Yea...posted 2 WTB ads on classifieds last week, got three scammers right away.


----------



## Woodsman48

Theres a lot of good information here about how to avoid scammers. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## themonarch24

Commfishmtk said:


> jamesmarcush3 Is a scammer I posted an add looking for some sticks and he sent a pm with cell number I texted him and he sent me a picture of exactly what I was looking for. A quick google search and voila the second picture to pop up was pictures of hawk helium sticks from a DIY post on saddlehunter.com. I pmed Lou but wanted to put it here as well


Good to know thanks


----------



## Chris_ninja14

Thanks!


----------



## sgvdgvsdhshd

We have had a new increase in tricksters attempting to exploit our individuals utilizing the classifieds. If it's not too much trouble, be exceptionally careful about anybody that says 'I have a companion', 'Call this person, he has what you are searching for', etc.... Some are utilizing pm's to contact different individuals, most have zero post history and are new individuals. Some are focusing on the people who are posting WTB advertisements specifically.


----------



## Daduate

An update he just refunded me in full today ! All squared away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KY KRAZEE

Daduate said:


> An update he just refunded me in full today ! All squared away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My apologies to daduate for the length of time it took for me to make things right. Past couple of months have been pretty tough to say the least! Hopefully we can all move on and have a little faith in folks.


----------



## stick monkey

*Adrian01*
·*Registered*
Joined Sep 27, 2022 
· 
1 Posts 

1 h ago 

Pm [email protected]

Beware of this guy! He just tried to sell me a bow using pictures from a different thread on archery talk …
Not that bright apparently. 
Why do we even let newbies view the classifieds and better yet why do we allow them to message members?


----------



## stick monkey

He was only accepting Zelle or applecash


----------



## chuckit30

Rangerrich said:


> I personally am not a scammer. I would like to look at the classifieds and I'm unable to view them until I post 20 times this is not an unattainable goal I just prefer to read the posts and see what people are talking about in the archery world.
> Sometimes I find opinions weather my own or somebody else's to be just that an opinion and unfortunately most post I read have a lot of opinion and a small percentage of fact. Well personal experience speaks for a lot when replying to a post I commend everyone in this form for trying to keep it very professional and trying to keep the forum free of scammers.


I agree. As I'm new to archery I don't have a lot to offer a group like this, I am just looking to glean information off of the more experienced. Buying and selling online can be intimidating when trying to determine who is real or fake. requiring people to participate in order to be a part of that can lead to more confident transactions.


----------



## Mrsmith63

Great thread , good information- I am planning to buy a used target bow 
Thank you


----------



## FrankTank18071

To be fair, some new people really do want to buy things. I never really new about this forum until I was searching for some crossbows to buy. What I've been looking for popped up and I contacted the seller with questions. I know I don't have any history on this forum, but I think if new people are willing to do what the seller needs to feel comfortable with the transaction then that might ease tension.


----------



## STBi00

Crazy that there is so many idiots that is trying to screw you :-(


----------



## Rade16

Well I am new on AT and don't want to write all the posts to get to x#posts so people trust me.
And I understand when you see me with 2 posts you don't want to deal with me and it's ok.
But I think I should get answer for offer.
I told guy I want to buy his bow and he is active on forum but he will not answer my massage.
I am sure if it was otherwise he would complain to admin tim...


----------



## BigFootWa

Best to meet someone face to face, get cash, and 0 probability of getting scammed. Lots of people get scammed these days and the scamming methods have evolved a lot. Most recently I dealt with messages sent on the cell phone to confirm a code or scammers that have no intent to buy asking to pay with Zelle. I told them I don't have a bank account


----------



## CASHMONEY

Mods need to lock up all the pre 2020 turkey and deer contest threads so the scammers dont have a place to roost


----------



## aeds151

CASHMONEY said:


> Mods need to lock up all the pre 2020 turkey and deer contest threads so the scammers dont have a place to roost


What info they finding there?


----------



## CASHMONEY

aeds151 said:


> What info they finding there?


They hide their first post there buried in the 2006 or 2007 deer/turkey contest so they go undetected as the fish the WTB ads. Boot at least 3 a day from there. Usually a Ggg post


----------



## hitman846

CASHMONEY said:


> Mods need to lock up all the pre 2020 turkey and deer contest threads so the scammers dont have a place to roost
> [/QU


Good call, I'll get on it tonight, thanks


----------



## @HammerDesigns

Heck yeah thanks for keeping us safe!


----------



## hitman846

We are still seeing members (not all newbies) getting scammed in WTB threads, it's always "my friend" or "my coworker" has the item your looking for, just email [email protected]. 
.


----------



## bow up

Need a moderator to pm me please... thanks


----------



## bow up

This guy is a scammer . *Fanadex42
I AM NEW HERE | Archery Talk Forum *


----------



## Jimmyk12

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## 10gaugemag

Posted a WTB last night or early this AM. 

I have had 4 messages claiming they have what I want but all want to shift over to email to deal since they have just horned in the last few hours. 

Broken English and no proper punctuation/grammar. 

Even if I were to want to deal I would require pics with the item in a certain position or with something else in the pic. 

There are a lot of ways to sort through it if you feel uncomfortable or walk away if you smell a rat.


----------



## tbriggs04

I purchased a bow a couple of weeks ago on AT. I went in today and now I can't message a seller. Has anybody had this issue?


----------



## Asinglearrow

*tbriggs04*
I sent you a PM on this


----------



## KolbyBlaine

Just bought a bow from a solid guy on here. He asked for friends and family paypal payment, which was big red flag. After speaking with him over the phone we made the deal and everything was fine. Just a heads up to others, definitely do your due diligence before sending payment as on most platforms, once its gone its gone.


----------



## hitman846

KolbyBlaine said:


> Just bought a bow from a solid guy on here. He asked for friends and family paypal payment, which was big red flag. After speaking with him over the phone we made the deal and everything was fine. Just a heads up to others, definitely do your due diligence before sending payment as on most platforms, once its gone its gone.


You're not even eligible to use the classifieds on this site, It's obvious you didn't read the rules. I'm expecting you to be scammed, sorry.


----------



## RustyC86

I was up over my 20 post just a couple days ago. I became eligible to use classifieds and I bought a rest from a guy and had no issues. Now my post count is back to under 20. Anybody else have this happen?


----------



## hitman846

RustyC86 said:


> I was up over my 20 post just a couple days ago. I became eligible to use classifieds and I bought a rest from a guy and had no issues. Now my post count is back to under 20. Anybody else have this happen?


If you made one word posts like "good" to get to 20 they were most likely deleted by a Moderator.


----------



## BRuss0426

scammers are the worst! Does PayPal help offer protection from these types of situations?


----------



## hitman846

BRuss0426 said:


> scammers are the worst! Does PayPal help offer protection from these types of situations?


From the Paypal website "*PayPal only offers buyer protection on transactions tagged as a purchase* — not ones that you send using the “Friends and Family” option. "

This is why the "friends and family option" is not allowed on our site.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Paypal offers buyer protection as long as you don't use Friends and Family payments. Goods and services will give you that protection. 

One more thing if you are having issues with seeing the classifieds and have the needed permissions, log off (from the drop down menu under your avatar at the top of the page), wait an hour or so and log back in. This will reset your permissions.


----------



## hitman846

Any member flagged as a scammer is banned from the site right away, there isn't of "potential" scammers. There have been changes made in the past few weeks to keep the scammers at bay and we have seen a substantial improvement. If you suspect someone might be trying to scam you, click on the "report" button and we will respond, thanks


----------



## BlackDog Archery

Hi all, wow i had no idea scammers operated, or would operate in a specialist Forum such as this, I hope to advertise here some day but im sticking to my rookie rules first, unlike some scummy rip off merchant,
I want to buy some arrows in the new year, the first place i look will be on here,
Merry Christmas to all
BlackDog........


----------



## kaeoaiwohidavis

The lengths that people go to for a quick buck


----------



## Path

Learned alot from these posts, Thanks!


----------



## jsouth1

Thanks for all the good posts! Very helpful!


----------

